# National Call A Copper A C*nt Day



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2015)

But the bloke in the picture is calling him a fuckwit?


----------



## kabbes (Mar 3, 2015)

One of my best mates is a copper and I call him a cunt regularly, if that helps you at all.


----------



## Santino (Mar 3, 2015)

editor said:


> But the bloke in the picture is calling him a fuckwit?


 It's not March 5th yet.


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2015)

Santino said:


> It's not March 5th yet.


Will they change the caption then?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 3, 2015)

Just remind me, when is 'call class war a bunch of misogynist fucktards' day again?

Oh I remember now. It's every day.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 3, 2015)

Is this part of their general election campaign ?


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 3, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> Just remind me, when is 'call class war a bunch of misogynist fucktards' day again?
> 
> Oh I remember now. It's every day.



The Women's Death Brigade will have words to say about your bourgeois sensitivities.


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 3, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> The Women's Death Brigade will have words to say about your bourgeois sensitivities.



Those words being "fuck" and "off".


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 3, 2015)

The39thStep said:


> Is this part of their general election campaign ?



Lengthy analysis of floating voters in swing constituencies led us to this key message.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 3, 2015)

what do dulwich hamlet fans think of this?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 3, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> The Women's Death Brigade will have words to say about your bourgeois sensitivities.



And the women who have left CW in disgust would probably have something to say about your condemning my concern for their welfare as a 'bourgeois sensibility'. 

You sound like Farage pointing at his token black guy as proof that his party ain't racist.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 3, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> Just remind me, when is 'call class war a bunch of misogynist fucktards' day again?
> 
> Oh I remember now. It's every day.


based on...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 3, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> based on...



The testimony of several former members.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 3, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> The testimony of several former members.


what former from cw federation or former from this more recent incarnation?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 3, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> what former from cw federation or former from this more recent incarnation?



The extant version


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 3, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> The extant version


and the consensus is that it's a vile misogynist organization?


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 3, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> The testimony of several former members.



Maybe you should meet the women who form the core of Class War before denigrating us as a group of oppressive misogynists. 

Then they can tell you to fuck off.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 3, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> The extant version


what i've noticed about former members of organizations is they often tend to be somewhat jaundiced. however, thank you for bringing this to my attention and i will see what i see when next i go down the poor doors.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 3, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> and the consensus is that it's a vile misogynist organization?



An organisation which fails to deal with certain vile misogynists within its ranks.


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 3, 2015)

The Womens Death Brigade and the rest of Class War have a zero tolerance of misogyny......and shit stirrers like you.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 3, 2015)

ska invita said:


> what do dulwich hamlet fans think of this?



opinions are divided.


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 3, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> And the women who have left CW in disgust would probably have something to say about your condemning my concern for their welfare as a 'bourgeois sensibility'.
> 
> You sound like Farage pointing at his token black guy as proof that his party ain't racist.



Wasn't it one woman, who was sending her kids to private school, then a load of other people got the wrong end of the stick?  That's how it played out on Facebook anyway.


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 3, 2015)

editor said:


> But the bloke in the picture is calling him a fuckwit?



Have you not heard of foreplay?


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Mar 3, 2015)

I see the white middle class poseur look is de rigueur for Class War again this season.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 3, 2015)

Does it look like action t4 to you andrew


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 4, 2015)

Andrew Hertford said:


> I see the white middle class poseur look is de rigueur for Class War again this season.



I'd like to see you say that to their faces.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 4, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> The Womens Death Brigade and the rest of Class War have a zero tolerance of misogyny......and shit stirrers like you.



And you deal with both via the medium of idle threats presumably.


----------



## phildwyer (Mar 4, 2015)

Thing is, this only shows how relatively benign the British police truly are.

Just imagine what would happen if anyone tried this in the USA.  Or Brazil.  Or Mexico.  Or Turkey.  Or anywhere apart from the UK, basically.  You guys don't know when you're well off.


----------



## chilango (Mar 4, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> Just remind me, when is 'call class war a bunch of misogynist fucktards' day again?
> 
> Oh I remember now. It's every day.



I'm not convinced that "fucktard" is any more acceptable to use than "cunt" tbh  given where the pejorative suffix of 'tard is from.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 4, 2015)

Can anybody de-construct the word "fucktard"?

Just asking.


----------



## chilango (Mar 4, 2015)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Can anybody de-construct the word "fucktard"?
> 
> Just asking.



Yes.

It's from a contraction of "fucking retard".

Also from "retard" the pejorative suffix of "tard" is added to stuff now (playing on the suffix of "ard" e.g communard).

Either way I don't think using "retard" as a base for pejoratives is okay.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 4, 2015)

I used the word without thinking and I apologise for that.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 4, 2015)

Blagsta said:


> Wasn't it one woman, who was sending her kids to private school, then a load of other people got the wrong end of the stick?  That's how it played out on Facebook anyway.



No it wasn't just one woman. As for how things play out on facebook, that can always be controlled if you have enough sock puppets available.


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 4, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> No it wasn't just one woman. As for how things play out on facebook, that can always be controlled if you have enough sock puppets available.



So what happened then?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 4, 2015)

Not my place to say. Probably shouldn't have mentioned it.

Suffice to say that prominent members of CW have fucked over good friends of mine and been allowed to get away with it. The issue of who is or isn't orfentically working class seems more important to them than who is or isn't a cunt.

But yeah, this is a personal grievance that shouldn't be aired in this forum. I just get the red mist at the sight of that logo, co-opted from a once great organisation.


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 4, 2015)

Hmmmm. I saw a lot of shit stirring on Facebook, mainly from people who got the wrong end of the stick and who were into privilege politics. Most notably someone who has somewhat of a reputation for shit stirring and accusing everyone of being racist.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 4, 2015)

The ironicism of the idea of anti class politics refusing people due to their class tickles me pink 

I quite like what class war does, I imagine they'd call me too middle class to get involved in any way shape or form though.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 4, 2015)

i think all you have to do is either a) pretend you're working class; or b) accept that you can't help where you came from but work progressively and sensibly towards meaningful social change through class struggle anarchism and swearing.


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 4, 2015)

Andrew Hertford said:


> I see the white middle class poseur look is de rigueur for Class War again this season.


 
Is this actually a real thing or a parody?


----------



## gamerunknown (Mar 4, 2015)

sim667 said:


> The ironicism of the idea of anti class politics refusing people due to their class tickles me pink
> 
> I quite like what class war does, I imagine they'd call me too middle class to get involved in any way shape or form though.



Class War aren't "anti class politics", they're espousing anti-ruling-class politics. Like with any anarchist organisation, if you don't have the power to hire, fire or evict people, they'll be alright with you on board. They have two lecturers involved to my knowledge. 



phildwyer said:


> Thing is, this only shows how relatively benign the British police truly are.
> 
> Just imagine what would happen if anyone tried this in the USA.  Or Brazil.  Or Mexico.  Or Turkey.  Or anywhere apart from the UK, basically.  You guys don't know when you're well off.



The police had to be fought and confronted into the position where they are now. The fact that they aren't as savagely repressive as in other countries doesn't change their function in defending property and if we let them, they'll resume any powers which were eroded from them. In Turkey, that means people are willing to physically confront them.

For what it's worth, people do this in the US.


----------



## Supine (Mar 4, 2015)

I don't know anything about CW but calling a copper a cunt day sounds like a childish idiotic concept.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2015)

Supine said:


> I don't know anything about CW but calling a copper a cunt day sounds like a childish idiotic concept.


so what the fuck are you doing on urban then? this is a site which prides itself on its childish idiotic concepts.


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 4, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> Not my place to say. Probably shouldn't have mentioned it.
> 
> Suffice to say that prominent members of CW have fucked over good friends of mine and been allowed to get away with it. The issue of who is or isn't orfentically working class seems more important to them than who is or isn't a cunt.
> 
> But yeah, this is a personal grievance that shouldn't be aired in this forum. I just get the red mist at the sight of that logo, co-opted from a once great organisation.



Just fuck off with your unfounded "not my place to say but" smears.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 4, 2015)

Supine said:


> I don't know anything about CW but calling a copper a cunt day sounds like a childish idiotic concept.


I dunno about that but I've filled my quota of savage black eyes for this month and do not wish to exceed it


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 4, 2015)

shall we make it so that we all call _the same copper_ a cunt?  does anyone want to nominate a particular copper and make a rota, perhaps breaking down their day into 5 minute segments and allocating each participant a timeslot.  style of delivery is, of course, left to the participant to choose, but i'd recommend doing it so that they hear without being able to pin it on you.  eight hours of constant weird abuse and they might break.  we used to do this with teachers and once it made one cry.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I dunno about that but I've filled my quota of savage black eyes for this month and do not wish to exceed it


you're supposed to space them out throughout the month


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2015)

el-ahrairah said:


> shall we make it so that we all call _the same copper_ a cunt?  does anyone want to nominate a particular copper and make a rota, perhaps breaking down their day into 5 minute segments and allocating each participant a timeslot.  style of delivery is, of course, left to the participant to choose, but i'd recommend doing it so that they hear without being able to pin it on you.  eight hours of constant weird abuse and they might break.  we used to do this with teachers and once it made one cry.


i hope you had a feeling of achievement


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 4, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


>


You had _one_ job.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2015)

Sweet FA said:


> You had _one_ job.


the 'cunt' is for alliterative purposes and the gent in the picture is showing that a range of insults will be accepted


----------



## cesare (Mar 4, 2015)

Sweet FA said:


> You had _one_ job.


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 4, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> the 'cunt' is for alliterative purposes and the gent in the picture is showing that a range of insults will be accepted



We respect a diversity of swearing.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> We respect a diversity of swearing.


a diversity of twat schtick


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 4, 2015)

Supine said:


> I don't know anything about CW but calling a copper a cunt day sounds like a childish idiotic concept.



Encouraging other people to earn themselves an afternoon in the cells and a hefty fine for no good reason is exactly the sort of innovative, radical strategy we need.

e2a: Unless the people in question are black, in which case they'd probably get a good kicking and some jail time for assaulting a plod. I wonder if the OP had considered that.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 4, 2015)

gamerunknown said:


> The police had to be fought and confronted into the position where they are now..




Can you elaborate? Particularly on historical UK correlations between civil disturbances, and subsequent changes in legislation or policy governing police practice. I suspect you're talking bollocks, but perhaps you can prove your point.

We'll end up talking about Scarman, I suppose, and arguing about counterfactuals.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 4, 2015)

gamerunknown said:


> Class War aren't "anti class politics", they're espousing anti-ruling-class politics. Like with any anarchist organisation, if you don't have the power to hire, fire or evict people, they'll be alright with you on board. They have two lecturers involved to my knowledge.



Well if as suggested, supporting a freind is considered a "bourgeois sensitivities", I would suggest that maybe they need to look at how they're addressing issues..... Because describing someone as bourgeois because they've said something that has been disagreed with would suggest otherwise.

Just a small point


----------



## phildwyer (Mar 4, 2015)

gamerunknown said:


> The police had to be fought and confronted into the position where they are now.



I'm not sure what you're referring to, please elaborate.

I am however sure that anyone who called a copper a cunt to their face in the USA would have an extremely short life expectancy.  In Turkey they'd torture them quite a lot too.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 4, 2015)

I'd expect a nicking and possible vigorous 'control and restraint' (or just a slap) in this country as well tbf


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 4, 2015)

are we really still on "the police in this country don't kill you as often as police in other countries do therefore we shouldn't worry about when they do kill you?".  dwyer, up your game man, that's daily mail commentator level and well beneath you.  are you ill?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 4, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I'd expect a nicking and possible vigorous 'control and restraint' (or just a slap) in this country as well tbf



Stop whining and do as the poster commands you, bourgeois scum


----------



## phildwyer (Mar 4, 2015)

el-ahrairah said:


> are we really still on "the police in this country don't kill you as often as police in other countries do therefore we shouldn't worry about when they do kill you?".  dwyer, up your game man, that's daily mail commentator level and well beneath you.  are you ill?



No more than usual.  Yes I suppose you're right.  I'm not saying we should be grateful that the British police won't actually kill people who call them cunts, as they will just about everywhere else.  Just noting the fact that an organization like Class War couldn't exist above ground anywhere else apart from the UK.

Years ago I showed one of the "hospitalized copper" issues to some friends in NYC.  They found it amusing, but they assumed that whoever produced this kind of material must be "on the lam" (that was the phrase they used).  They were incredulous when I assured them that they were living and working quite openly in London.  In America the police would have kicked down their doors and then literally kicked their heads in--at best--within about two seconds of that material hitting the streets.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> Just noting the fact that an organization like Class War couldn't exist above ground anywhere else apart from the UK.


they are a registered political party



> In America the police would have kicked down their doors and then literally kicked their heads in--at best--within about two seconds of that material hitting the streets.


how strange then that this never happened to class war in e.g. the twin cities.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 4, 2015)

Supine said:


> I don't know anything about CW but calling a copper a cunt day sounds like a childish idiotic concept.



You're right.
It's childish to draw a copper's attention to the fact that if he/she behaves like a cunt, then he/she is in fact a cunt. Better to tuck your head down and let them get on with whatever they're doing.


----------



## ffsear (Mar 4, 2015)

You can do this every week at football!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 4, 2015)

el-ahrairah said:


> shall we make it so that we all call _the same copper_ a cunt?  does anyone want to nominate a particular copper and make a rota, perhaps breaking down their day into 5 minute segments and allocating each participant a timeslot.  style of delivery is, of course, left to the participant to choose, but i'd recommend doing it so that they hear without being able to pin it on you.  eight hours of constant weird abuse and they might break.  we used to do this with teachers and once it made one cry.



To be fair, though, teachers are better-trained and disciplined than coppers, and they're tougher.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 4, 2015)

ffsear said:


> You can do this every week at football!



At football, you have to reserve the cunting for the ref.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 4, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> We respect a diversity of swearing.



So "Call a copper '_*bhen chod_' day" is a goer, then?

*sister-fucker in Hindi


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 4, 2015)

sim667 said:


> Well if as suggested, supporting a freind is considered a "bourgeois sensitivities", I would suggest that maybe they need to look at how they're addressing issues..... Because describing someone as bourgeois because they've said something that has been disagreed with would suggest otherwise.
> 
> Just a small point



And what if Spookyfrank is, by his own *admission, _bourgeois_? Wouldn't that make his sensitivities _bourgeois_ ones? 

*Yes, Frank has indeed previously admitted to being a scion of the middle classes.


----------



## phildwyer (Mar 4, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> they are a registered political party



So were the Panthers.  Didn't save them from a bullet in the head.



Pickman's model said:


> how strange then that this never happened to class war in e.g. the twin cities.



Well I don't know what they got up to there, but I do know this.  Recently somebody (probably you) posted a video of Class War's "Bash the Rich" march. It showed a bunch of weedy, unarmed punk rockers screaming "Scum!  Scum!" at a line of cops.  Now, if they did that in New York, I guarantee the cops would splatter their brains from the Bronx to White Plains.  If they did it in Philadelphia, the police would feed them to their dogs.  If they did it in Los Angeles... well actually in LA the cops would probably let them go and check themselves into the nearest hospital, on the assumption that they were hallucinating.  But you get the idea.  You don't know how lucky you are.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> Well I don't know what they got up to there, but I do know this.  Recently somebody (probably you) posted a video of Class War's "Bash the Rich" march. It showed a bunch of weedy, unarmed punk rockers screaming "Scum!  Scum!" at a line of cops.  Now, if they did that in New York, I guarantee the cops would splatter their brains from the Bronx to White Plains.  If they did it in Philadelphia, the police would feed them to their dogs.  If they did it in Los Angeles... well actually in LA the cops would probably let them go and check themselves into the nearest hospital, on the assumption that they were hallucinating.  But you get the idea.  You don't know how lucky you are.


i for one do: lucky enough to live 5,300 miles from you.


----------



## chilango (Mar 4, 2015)

Perhaps surprisingly, perhaps not, Mexico City allowed for a pretty liberal amount of "above ground" organising ranging from the sneering punks of El Chopo through to those more serious revolutionaries openly demanding armed insurrection (and raising cash and supplies for those guerillas engaged in it) The cops, generally, didn't shoot people for that. 

*outside Mexico City admittedly it was a different ball game.


----------



## chilango (Mar 4, 2015)

As for class war's OP.

Personally I think it's pretty banal and inane. I'm fairly sceptical about their "branding" in general tbh.

But I say this as a friendly outsider, and all power to their elbow regardless.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 4, 2015)

I think their brand is quite clear, clean, direct and effective. And I say that as someone who thinks that they all, from Ian Bone down to his footsoldiers on this board, should be interned indefinitely on the Isle of Wight.


----------



## phildwyer (Mar 4, 2015)

chilango said:


> Perhaps surprisingly, perhaps not, Mexico City allowed for a pretty liberal amount of "above ground" organising ranging from the sneering punks of El Chopo through to those more serious revolutionaries openly demanding armed insurrection (and raising cash and supplies for those guerillas engaged in it) The cops, generally, didn't shoot people for that.
> 
> *outside Mexico City admittedly it was a different ball game.



I'm mostly familiar with north Mexico.  Up there, the cops _are_ the criminals.  When you see policemen walking towards you, you cross the road--not because they might arrest you or hassle you for ID, but because they might mug you.  The revolutionaries don't bother with the cops, because the cops are simply beneath their notice.

In the south, the police tolerate revolutionary activity for fear of reprisals.  The revolutionaries are armed, and better trained and motivated than the police.  In many areas, as you know, they've effectively replaced the police anyway. 

If they were unarmed, like Class War, you can bet it would be a very different story.


----------



## chilango (Mar 4, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> I'm mostly familiar with north Mexico.  Up there, the cops _are_ the criminals.  When you see policemen walking towards you, you cross the road--not because they might hassle you for ID, but because they might mug you.  The revolutionaries don't bother with the cops, because the cops are simply beneath their notice.
> 
> In the south, the police tolerate revolutionary activity for fear of reprisals.  The revolutionaries are armed, and better trained and motivated than the police.  In many areas, as you know, they've effectively replaced the police anyway.
> 
> If they were unarmed, like Class War, you can bet it would be a very different story.



Plenty of Class War-esque punk activity in DF when I was there.

Plenty of unarmed activism of a more serious bent too.

Plus the studes at UNAM had a penchant for hijacking buses. Unarmed.

They generally didn't get shot or beaten.

Elsewhere, sure. shot, disappeared. Dirty war shit.

But DF was pretty tolerant of activism.


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 4, 2015)

chilango said:


> As for class war's OP.
> 
> Personally I think it's pretty banal and inane. I'm fairly sceptical about their "branding" in general tbh.
> 
> But I say this as a friendly outsider, and all power to their elbow regardless.



I should have put this in context: At last week's Poor Doors protest the commanding officer was desperately trying to find someone who was offended by the "All Fucking Wankers" banner so they could make arrests.......







It was ruled a while ago that swearing at coppers is not a crime (http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...ing-at-police-is-not-a-crime-judge-rules.html). So, for this banner to be criminal the plod will have to find someone offended BUT they're not meant to go fishing for people to be offended. Which is exactly what they did last week. So, this week we're going to stick within the law and swear directly at the cunts.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 4, 2015)

chilango said:


> But I say this as a friendly outsider, and all power to their elbow regardless.



Me too, but I don't think thats a reason to let them talk to people like cunts, make assumptions about people, and show flagrant disregard for their own principles when someone says something they disagree with..... I don't think that should be the case for anyone tbh.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 4, 2015)

Maurice Picarda said:


> I think their brand is quite clear, clean, direct and effective. And I say that as someone who thinks that they all, from Ian Bone down to his footsoldiers on this board, should be interned indefinitely on the Isle of Wight.



hurray!


----------



## phildwyer (Mar 4, 2015)

chilango said:


> Plenty of Class War-esque punk activity in DF when I was there.
> 
> Plenty of unarmed activism of a more serious bent too.
> 
> ...



But if the police in DF started shooting protestors, the revolutionaries would retaliate in kind.  The cops know this, and that's why they don't shoot protestors.  As a general rule that is.

Of course one must also distinguish between the different breeds of _policia.  _The _federales _are a different proposition from the locals.  And in places like Baja, Sonora or Chihuahua there's no way of knowing if the uniformed guys in ski masks with pump-action shotguns are even police at all.  They could just as easily be ex-Zetas, or anyone basically.  And it doesn't even matter, because the only difference between the cartel gunmen and the cops is that the former are a lot better at what they do.  That's when they're not actually the same people.

You see how the world goes Pickman's?  You're lucky in London to be able to even think about dissing the police.


----------



## chilango (Mar 4, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> I should have put this in context: At last week's Poor Doors protest the commanding officer was desperately trying to find someone who was offended by the "All Fucking Wankers" banner so they could make arrests.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah. Ok.


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 4, 2015)

sim667 said:


> Me too, but I don't think thats a reason to let them talk to people like cunts, make assumptions about people, and show flagrant disregard for their own principles when someone says something they disagree with..... I don't think that should be the case for anyone tbh.



You've just made all of that up. Strawmen I think is the term.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 4, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> You've just made all of that up. Strawmen I think is the term.



Well I didn't, you called SpookyFrank bourgieous simply because they made a comment you didn't like.....


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 4, 2015)

sim667 said:


> Well I didn't, you called SpookyFrank bourgieous simply because they made a comment you didn't like.....



He accused us falsely of being misogynists fucking retards. That's offensive and wrong on several levels. You think this ok.


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 4, 2015)

And as stated by ViolentPanda, Spooyfrank IS bourgeois.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 4, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> He accused us falsely of being misogynists fucking retards. That's offensive and wrong on several levels. You think this ok.



Well maybe you'd like to show us why he's wrong


----------



## sim667 (Mar 4, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> And as stated by ViolentPanda, Spooyfrank IS bourgeois.


I have VP on ignore after they made baseless accusations of someone being a paedophile.


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 4, 2015)

sim667 said:


> Well maybe you'd like to show us why he's wrong



If someone wants to throw accusations around they need to back that up.


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 4, 2015)

sim667 said:


> I have VP on ignore after they made baseless accusations of someone being a paedophile.



So baseless accusation of being a nonce is not ok. Baseless accusations of being 'misogynist fucktards' fine?


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 4, 2015)

sim667 You also created a strawman saying we have "a flagrant disregard for our own principles" which again is total horse shit.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2015)

sim667 said:


> I have VP on ignore after they made baseless accusations of someone being a paedophile.


but as cw15 says you're happy to demand information from accusations of which no substance has been made.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 4, 2015)

sim667 said:


> I have VP on ignore after *they* made baseless accusations of someone being a paedophile.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Mar 4, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> You see how the world goes Pickman's?  You're lucky in London to be able to even think about dissing the police.



Does the fact that we maybe, sort of, not really tbh but less severe likely consequences than other places, have the freedom to call coppers cunts mean that we shouldn't call coppers cunts?


----------



## sim667 (Mar 4, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> but as cw15 says you're happy to demand information from accusations of which no substance has been made.


I'm not demanding information, but I do think it's strange that a user who is essentially a spammer garnering support for a political party feels that is appropriate to be wholly dismissive of a long term user and contributor who often have valid points.

Whilst I may not be totally supportive of the way SpookyFrank made their point, especially the wording...... I would like to know a bit more from both interpretations, as class war is an organisation I've been following, and agree with many of their sentiments, but in all honesty if there's validity in the claim then I'd like to know if the apple is rotten to the core before taking a bite.

But as the OP is evidently unwilling to discuss it, and spooky frank isn't offering anything else up, I guess that's it. 

However it seems like just another political party unwilling to discuss criticism of itself and dismiss people who speak out against them.... No better than any of the others then?

It's a shame, I thought there was something decent for once


----------



## sim667 (Mar 4, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> but as cw15 says you're happy to demand information from accusations of which no substance has been made.


There's a huge difference between calling someone a misogynist because you think they're a misogynist, and calling someone a nonce for the lulz.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 4, 2015)

Jesus fucking wept.


----------



## phildwyer (Mar 4, 2015)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Does the fact that we maybe, sort of, not really tbh but less severe likely consequences than other places, have the freedom to call coppers cunts mean that we shouldn't call coppers cunts?



On the contrary, it is the only circumstance under which calling a copper a cunt would be remotely advisable.  

I'm still not convinced it's such a good idea mind.  Rather you than me.  I hope someone will post a video so we can see how it works.


----------



## chilango (Mar 4, 2015)

Football.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 4, 2015)

Very excited about the news that Class War have declared Aldgate East an 'autonomous zone' at 1800hrs every Thursday. The Kurds must be quite envious of them putting this into practise.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Mar 4, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> On the contrary, it is the only circumstance under which calling a copper a cunt would be remotely advisable.
> 
> I'm still not convinced it's such a good idea mind.  Rather you than me.  I hope someone will post a video so we can see how it works.



I wasn't planning on doing it. I just wondered where you were going with it. 

Leads me, in a very round about way, to something I've been thinking about recently.  When I was 24, so 9 1/2 years ago, I got a job as the court worker for an addiction service. I was occasionally required to give input into cases, specifically with regards to peoples appropriateness for bail. From day one, I decided that the job would be a but boring unless I picked a side, and having some experience of being denied bail myself, there was only one side I could be on, the side of the person who may be getting sent to prison. I repeatedly gave glowing reports on clients attendance and engagement with the service and undoubtedly influenced the court to make unduely lenient decisions on this matter on numerous occasions. By the time I left, I had very little credibility left, and was certainly "used" (willingly) by the defence solicitors as they all knew I could be relied upon to do exactly what I described above. 

In the years since, I began to think that what I did was perhaps a little silly. All of the people I did this for were thieves and petty criminals, who were walking headfirst into jail sentences, and all I ever did was delay the inevitable.

However, following some later arrests of myself, I have come to the firm conclusion that I undoubtedly did the only decent thing possible. Our criminal justice system is unfair, upholds unjust laws, and any effort to undermine it, however token, is effort well spent.

For this reason, I support Class Wars plan for tomorrow, though due to my own recent section 5 conviction may not be partaking. I urge anyone doing so to Not Get Captured.


----------



## seventh bullet (Mar 4, 2015)

Swear words.


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 4, 2015)

The39thStep said:


> Very excited about the news that Class War have declared Aldgate East an 'autonomous zone' at 1800hrs every Thursday. The Kurds must be quite envious of them putting this into practise.



I bet you're fun at parties.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 4, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> I bet you're fun at parties.



Generally


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## cesare (Mar 4, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> I bet you're fun at parties.


I reckon he is, as it goes. But if he's seen what they've fucking done to Aldgate East in the past couple of years that also means he's been here without arranging some drinks


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 4, 2015)

PRESS RELEASE

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

For more information contact info@classwarparty.org.uk

The weekly Poor Doors protests outside No.1 Commercial Street in Aldgate have been ongoing over the past eight months. But last Thursday, organisers Class War were told to remove their banner featuring the four major party leaders with ‘ALL FUCKING WANKERS’ slogan underneath or face arrest.

Although eager to carry out arrests over the banner, Met backed down in apparent confusion over the legalities. The clash between the Met’s reliance on public order legislation against protests and the protesters’ on European rights rulings means the outcome will have far reaching implications for protest. The Met allege the banner was offensive but despite canvassing passers by could not find anyone other than themselves who were offended – a requirement under the legislation.

Class War’s Ian Bone said: “The Met morality appears stuck in a 1960s Lady Chattersley’s Lover era – where offence is taken on behalf of one’s servants. Do they have a remit on English language usage?

“Only four years ago a photographer was acquitted after cops raided his house of a Class War ‘Cameron wanker’ poster in the window. More recently a judge ruled that swearing at a policeman was not a crime because they heard it so often.

“We like swearing and swear that we will continue to swear in public….at policemen. Defend swearing. Tell the cops to fuck off!”

Class War argue that Articles 10 and 11 of the Human Rights Act give them the right to display the banner in a public place. Case law pertaining to section 5 of the Public Order Act 1986 also suggests that use of swear words alone is insufficient reason to arrest. See Harvey v Director of Public Prosecutions [2011] All ER (D) 143 (Nov).

DEFEND FREE SPEECH – OUR RIGHTS TO SWEAR ARE BEING ATTACKED

NO.1 COMMERCIAL STREET THURSDAY MARCH 5TH 6pm


----------



## seventh bullet (Mar 4, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> I bet you're fun at parties.



I think he would be.


----------



## phildwyer (Mar 4, 2015)

Jon-of-arc said:


> I wasn't planning on doing it. I just wondered where you were going with it.
> 
> Leads me, in a very round about way, to something I've been thinking about recently.  When I was 24, so 9 1/2 years ago, I got a job as the court worker for an addiction service. I was occasionally required to give input into cases, specifically with regards to peoples appropriateness for bail. From day one, I decided that the job would be a but boring unless I picked a side, and having some experience of being denied bail myself, there was only one side I could be on, the side of the person who may be getting sent to prison. I repeatedly gave glowing reports on clients attendance and engagement with the service and undoubtedly influenced the court to make unduely lenient decisions on this matter on numerous occasions. By the time I left, I had very little credibility left, and was certainly "used" (willingly) by the defence solicitors as they all knew I could be relied upon to do exactly what I described above.
> 
> ...



I agree that you did the right thing, and I would do the same myself.  Furthermore, if I ever served on a jury, I'd automatically vote to acquit. 

I'm ambivalent about Class War's plans for tomorrow.  I understand that the criminal justice system is systematically unfair.  However my experience of individual policemen has convinced me that they are not all bad.  Since I am 5,000 miles away, I don't have a decision to make regarding attendance, but I'll certainly be watching the results with interest.


----------



## 8115 (Mar 4, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> It was ruled a while ago that swearing at coppers is not a crime (http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...ing-at-police-is-not-a-crime-judge-rules.html). So, for this banner to be criminal the plod will have to find someone offended BUT they're not meant to go fishing for people to be offended. Which is exactly what they did last week. So, this week we're going to stick within the law and swear directly at the cunts.


Can you guarantee to me that if I sidle up to a copper tomorrow and quietly let them know they're a cunt, no consequences, legal or otherwise, will ensue?


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Mar 4, 2015)

seventh bullet said:


> I think he would be.


lemon parties


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 4, 2015)

8115 said:


> Can you guarantee to me that if I sidle up to a copper tomorrow and quietly let them know they're a cunt, no consequences, legal or otherwise, will ensue?


Whatever you do, just don't call them a pleb, or it might cost you £80,000 http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-31729808


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 4, 2015)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Does the fact that we maybe, sort of, not really tbh but less severe likely consequences than other places, have the freedom to call coppers cunts mean that we shouldn't call coppers cunts?



As I suggested earlier, your ability to call a copper a cunt and get away with it in this country might well be contingent upon the colour of your skin, amongst other things. Any self-proclaimed class warrior should understand that not everyone is treated equally by the forces of law and order.


----------



## youngian (Mar 4, 2015)

Is Andrew Mitchell coming?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 4, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> DEFEND FREE SPEECH – OUR RIGHTS TO SWEAR ARE BEING ATTACKED



From your own press release, nobody was even arrested over the banner and the police backed down. So you've already won haven't you?

 There are plenty of people in jail for protest-related offences in this country, plenty more awaiting trial, and plenty of protestors are violently arrested and generally mistreated by police even when they can't find anything to actually charge them with. But you're not calling for actions in support of those people, no you're calling for protests and sending out press releases over how unfair it is that you almost got made to put your banner away. Jesus fucking christ


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 5, 2015)

8115 said:


> Can you guarantee to me that if I sidle up to a copper tomorrow and quietly let them know they're a cunt, no consequences, legal or otherwise, will ensue?



If you join us in Aldgate East tomorrow we'll pile in if they try anything.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 5, 2015)

Well. I vote for delroy smellie


----------



## coley (Mar 5, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> i for one do: lucky enough to live 5,300 miles from you.


Or, to be accurate, the average US copper?


----------



## Cheesypoof (Mar 5, 2015)

The Garda in Ireland are (generally) sound....not racist, and quite nice to deal with.


----------



## coley (Mar 5, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> And as stated by ViolentPanda, Spooyfrank IS bourgeois.


That's it then, based on the evidence shoot the bastard and stick his family and relatives into the nearest Gulag, 
Blackpool comes to mind.


----------



## Supine (Mar 5, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> If you join us in Aldgate East tomorrow we'll pile in if they try anything.



Twat


----------



## phildwyer (Mar 5, 2015)

Seriously, is anyone planning to post a video of this?

It has the potential to go horribly wrong if you ask me.  Pickman's is definitely an annoying twerp on the internet, but I'm actually a bit worried about him now.  Have you thought this through carefully Pickers?  Does your Mum know about your plans?  Promise me you'll wear a crash helmet at least.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 5, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> If you join us in Aldgate East tomorrow we'll pile in if they try anything.



Make sure you post on the internet about that strategy beforehand though, that way the coppers can say they have 'intelligence' that violent disorder was being planned and round everyone up.


----------



## coley (Mar 5, 2015)

I really thought I understood boredom, but this is a whole new concept!
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_War
Spoiler 
Don't read if you are about to drive, however if yer gannin ti bed, highly recommended.


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Mar 5, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> I'd like to see you say that to their faces.



Yeah, I’d probably get hummus on mine.

A bunch of silly middle class white kids calling working class coppers “cunts” in the name of something called ‘Class War’. It’s a joke, right?

Do you think coppers and their families would be able to afford one of the luxury apartments at One Commercial Street?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2015)

Andrew Hertford said:


> Yeah, I’d probably get hummus on mine.
> 
> A bunch of silly middle class white kids calling working class coppers “cunts” in the name of something called ‘Class War’. It’s a joke, right?
> 
> Do you think coppers and their families would be able to afford one of the luxury apartments at One Commercial Street?


why does it matter to you whether a cop can afford a flat there?


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Mar 5, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> why does it matter to you whether a cop can afford a flat there?



I don't think anyone should be forced to use a 'poor door'. Don't you?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2015)

Andrew Hertford said:


> I don't think anyone should be forced to use a 'poor door'. Don't you?


do answer  the fucking question.


----------



## prunus (Mar 5, 2015)

What is the desired outcome of this protest?  Does it have any aims beyond itself, or is it just that it'll be fun to swear at some policemen?  It's not clear to me.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2015)

Andrew Hertford said:


> I don't think anyone should be forced to use a 'poor door'. Don't you?


why is it important to you whether COPS can afford a flat there? why not eg bin men? did you in eg 2011 wonder whether cops could afford flats in tottenham or croydon?


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 5, 2015)

a few questions for class war -

how will they run the economy? will they trade with other countries? will we continue to import and export trade?

what do they plan to do with the NHS, and how would they fund it? or schools?

will everything come under public ownership, or will they go for a mixed economy?

if you're a business man, large or small, what would class war do to the small or large businesses?

would they have prisons?

what does "class war" even mean?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 5, 2015)

Andrew Hertford said:


> I don't think anyone should be forced to use a 'poor door'. Don't you?



I lived in a converted Georgian house once where the two larger maisonettes shared an attractive entrance with iron railings. My basement flat (smaller and cheaper) had its own front door.

Did I have a "poor door"? Was I "forced" to use it? What's the qualitative difference?

I'd much rather that the focus was on forcing developers to build a higher percentage of social housing in mixed developments. If they can pay for that by offering marble lobbies for the overseas investors who are overpaying for the non-affordable units, fine.

This emotive bollocks about "poor doors" misses the point: more units at lower prices can be squeezed out of developers, and in some cases they should be provided directly to the council in return for planning permission.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 5, 2015)

i was talking to a builder mate of mine yesterday about the housing crisis in london and his suggestion, straight faced, was "build council housing on suburban golf courses". at first i laughed. 

but he's got a point. golf is a luxury that people can afford to drive half an hour further out of london to do. there are SO MANY golf courses within the M25. think of each one being turned into mass, low rise, modern estates. makes sense!


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 5, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> i was talking to a builder mate of mine yesterday about the housing crisis in london and his suggestion, straight faced, was "build council housing on suburban golf courses". at first i laughed.
> 
> but he's got a point. golf is a luxury that people can afford to drive half an hour further out of london to do. there are SO MANY golf courses within the M25. think of each one being turned into mass, low rise, modern estates. makes sense!




Yeah, but then you impact disproportionately on local schools, transport infrastructure and so on. Better to build a few more Milton Keyneses on compulsorily purchased green belt farmland, linked into the centre by Crossrail. Screw the north; it will secede soon enough anyway. The important thing is to make London an affordable megacity.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 5, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> a few questions for class war -
> 
> how will they run the economy? will they trade with other countries? will we continue to import and export trade?
> 
> ...



What do you imagine class war to mean? Fucking hell, it's pretty self explanatory.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 5, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> What do you imagine class war to mean? Fucking hell, it's pretty self explanatory.


is it one set of private school class rooms against another set of private school class rooms?


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 5, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> is it one set of private school class rooms against another set of private school class rooms?



They're an anarchist group. If you don't know what that means go educate yourself about it on wikipedia or wherever the clueless generally get their info from nowadays.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 5, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> They're an anarchist group. If you don't know what that means go educate yourself about it on wikipedia or wherever the clueless generally get their info from nowadays.


what will they do with the English football league?


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 5, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> They're an anarchist group. If you don't know what that means go educate yourself about it on wikipedia or wherever the clueless generally get their info from nowadays.



if you have company car, will they take it away? 

will we still buy oil from the middle east?


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 5, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> what will they do with the English football league?



Call them cunts?


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 5, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Call them cunts?


i'll email them and ask.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 5, 2015)

Blagsta said:


> Hmmmm. I saw a lot of shit stirring on Facebook, mainly from people who got the wrong end of the stick and who were into privilege politics. Most notably someone who has somewhat of a reputation for shit stirring and accusing everyone of being racist.


will face book exist after the war?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> a few questions for class war -
> 
> how will they run the economy? will they trade with other countries? will we continue to import and export trade?
> 
> ...


google is your friend


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 5, 2015)

sim667 said:


> However it seems like just another political party unwilling to discuss criticism of itself and dismiss people who speak out against them.... No better than any of the others then?



How dare they not defend themselves against unsubstantiated allegations.


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 5, 2015)

Cheesypoof said:


> The Garda in Ireland are (generally) sound....not racist, and quite nice to deal with.





> *Racism Report shows urgent need for Garda Reform*


http://enarireland.org/racism-report-shows-urgent-need-for-garda-reform/



> *Garda - "Give me your name and address or I’ll rape you"*


http://www.wsm.ie/c/garda-corrib-rape-pipeline


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 5, 2015)

prunus said:


> What is the desired outcome of this protest?  Does it have any aims beyond itself, or is it just that it'll be fun to swear at some policemen?  It's not clear to me.



Re-read the thread.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2015)

not to mention http://www.independent.ie/irish-news/gsoc-gets-new-garda-allegations-of-bugging-31032751.html

or http://www.rte.ie/news/2015/0225/682746-ian-bailey-case/


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 5, 2015)

Andrew Hertford said:


> Yeah, I’d probably get hummus on mine.
> 
> A bunch of silly middle class white kids calling working class coppers “cunts” in the name of something called ‘Class War’. It’s a joke, right?
> 
> Do you think coppers and their families would be able to afford one of the luxury apartments at One Commercial Street?



Seriously come and call us middle class tonight


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 5, 2015)

Andrew Hertford said:


> A bunch of silly middle class white kids calling working class coppers “cunts”



Working class coppers. 

On the subject of social/power relations, which deluded analysis has the old bill down as working class?


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 5, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> will face book exist after the war?



Wtf?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 5, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> i was talking to a builder mate of mine yesterday about the housing crisis in london and his suggestion, straight faced, was "build council housing on suburban golf courses". at first i laughed.
> 
> but he's got a point. golf is a luxury that people can afford to drive half an hour further out of london to do. there are SO MANY golf courses within the M25. think of each one being turned into mass, low rise, modern estates. makes sense!



There is more land dedicated to golf than to housing in Surrey.

Although there's a good chance I may have made that up. There's definitely some ridiculous fact about golf courses in Surrey though. And golf people are the very very worst people.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 5, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> There is more land dedicated to golf than to housing in Surrey.
> 
> Although there's a good chance I may have made that up. There's definitely some ridiculous fact about golf courses in Surrey though. And golf people are the very very worst people.


exactly - see that golf course? put a council estate on it. FACT.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 5, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> exactly - see that golf course? put a council estate on it. FACT.



I think Class War's official policy on this is to call golf courses cunts and then wait for them to transform themselves into housing estates.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 5, 2015)

no fucking about with green belts, brown belts, etc - golf course - boom - council estate. job done.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 5, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> I think Class War's official policy on this is to call golf courses cunts and then wait for them to transform themselves into housing estates.


which is going to get them nowhere.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 5, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> There is more land dedicated to golf than to housing in Surrey.
> 
> Although there's a good chance I may have made that up. There's definitely some ridiculous fact about golf courses in Surrey though. And golf people are the very very worst people.



If you're serious about outing misogynists you won't find a better place to start looking than in a golf club house.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 5, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> If you're serious about outing misogynists you won't find a better place to start looking than in a golf club house.


hopefully there won't be any any more within the M25 as we'd have built a wacking great council estate on it.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 5, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> hopefully there won't be any any more within the M25 as we'd have built a wacking great council estate on it.



State owned property? You're not hitting any targets here.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 5, 2015)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> lemon parties


Foam parties and those where Workers Power members dress up in pirate outfits.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 5, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> Seriously come and call us middle class tonight


Fighting a war on three fronts; the rich, the police and posters on urban lol. Reminds me of that terrifying period of history when we had Monty , Herbert Read posting and that incident where Northern Ireland's leading anarchist was attacked by members of the cheap cider drinking lifestyle anarchist scene.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 5, 2015)

The39thStep said:


> leading anarchist


----------



## gamerunknown (Mar 5, 2015)

Andrew Hertford said:


> working class coppers



No and no. N.B: I don't agree entirely with either article ("democratic police" in the former "working class shop owners" in the latter), but they provide a solid thrust which can be grasped. 




			
				Maurice Picarda said:
			
		

> Can you elaborate? Particularly on historical UK correlations between civil disturbances, and subsequent changes in legislation or policy governing police practice.



I suppose one instructive example would be in Fife during the General Strike, where workers defence units prevented police from facilitating scabbing. The inverse also holds, that the quiescence of the labour movement in general obviates responses - the police were essentially as unrestrained as they wanted in Orgreave/Wapping, the gradual dismantling of resistance has precluded any similar occurrences. A recent case would perhaps be "Cops off Campus" in London, where they finally complied with the demand, diffusing the grievances of the students.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Mar 5, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> http://enarireland.org/racism-report-shows-urgent-need-for-garda-reform/



Misleading headline - the gardai are not known to be racist here and should complain to ENAR about that headline.  But i'm sure that they should improve how they deal with immigrants complaining about racist comments. If they are not taking it seriously enough, they certainly should. And it is possible that some complainants are whinging over nothing too




ClassWar2015 said:


> http://www.wsm.ie/c/garda-corrib-rape-pipeline



That is disgusting and shocking. Hope the individuals involved got fired. However most of the Gardai you meet in your life are not like that. They dont have a bad name like the Old Bill do in England. You will get c*nts in all professions i guess...


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 5, 2015)

A few bad apples etc.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 5, 2015)

I'd like to hear from a black or brown person (esp a young working class male) about their experiences of the Gardai.  I'd hazard they would have different experiences compared to a white woman. Cheesypoof


----------



## Supine (Mar 5, 2015)

The39thStep said:


> Fighting a war on three fronts; the rich, the police and posters on urban lol.



Don't forget in-fighting which is the fourth front


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2015)

poptyping said:


> I'd like to hear from a black or brown person (esp a young working class male) about their experiences of the Gardai.  I'd hazard they would have different experiences compared to a white woman. Cheesypoof


i have never had good experiences with the gardai, having been in a collision with special branch after a small easter commemoration in the 1990s; and arrested, driven 20 yards to a former dmp barracks, and strip-searched in the 2000s. i was incidentally not charged following the arrest.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2015)

Cheesypoof said:


> Misleading headline - the gardai are not known to be racist here and should complain to ENAR about that headline.


good to see a journalist advising the police about the media


----------



## peterkro (Mar 5, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> i have never had good experiences with the gardai, having been in a collision with special branch after a small easter commemoration in the 1990s; and arrested, driven 20 yards to a former dmp barracks, and strip-searched in the 2000s. i was incidentally not charged following the arrest.


Similar experience but in the seventies Dublin special branch and an IRSP march.Those people were cunts.

Edited to show I do actually know the difference between "where" and "were".


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2015)

peterkro said:


> Similar experience but in the seventies Dublin special branch and an IRSP march.Those people where cunts.


they weren't better when i encountered them.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 5, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> i have never had good experiences with the gardai, having been in a collision with special branch after a small easter commemoration in the 1990s; and arrested, driven 20 yards to a former dmp barracks, and strip-searched in the 2000s. i was incidentally not charged following the arrest.



Are you POC Pickman's? Not asking bc I don't want to hear your experiences but bc I always thought you were white.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Are you POC Pickman's? Not asking bc I don't want to hear your experiences but bc I always thought you were white.


yes that is my colour.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 5, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> but as cw15 says you're happy to demand information from accusations of which no substance has been made.



I don't recall accusing anyone of being a paedo. Could you ask Sim what he's talking about, 'cos he's got history for both getting the wrong end of the stick, and mixing posters up Cheers!.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 5, 2015)

brogdale said:


>


Perhaps I have MPD?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:
			
		

> I don't recall accusing anyone of being a paedo. Could you ask Sim what he's talking about, 'cos he's got history for both getting the wrong end of the stick, and mixing posters up Cheers!.


sim667 pls respond.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 5, 2015)

prunus said:


> What is the desired outcome of this protest?  Does it have any aims beyond itself, or is it just that it'll be fun to swear at some policemen?  It's not clear to me.



The desired outcome seems (fairly obviously!) to be the highlighting and removal of "poor doors".
Cunting off the OB is just gravy!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 5, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> i was talking to a builder mate of mine yesterday about the housing crisis in london and his suggestion, straight faced, was "build council housing on suburban golf courses". at first i laughed.
> 
> but he's got a point. golf is a luxury that people can afford to drive half an hour further out of london to do. there are SO MANY golf courses within the M25. think of each one being turned into mass, low rise, modern estates. makes sense!



One slight problem, though. If you legislate to do that, you remove right-of-use on a lot of public land, because a significant minority of suburban golf courses are owned by councils, and/or are operated on common land.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 5, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> Seriously come and call us middle class tonight



He once compared some black bloc kids smashing a bank window during a mayday riot with _kristallnacht_. He has qualifications in rectal vocalisation.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 5, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Working class coppers.
> 
> On the subject of social/power relations, which deluded analysis has the old bill down as working class?



When the ONS tried to class them outside of "the professions" back in the '90s, they (or at least the Police Federation and ACPO) threw a massive wobbly about it.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Mar 5, 2015)

poptyping said:


> I'd like to hear from a black or brown person (esp a young working class male) about their experiences of the Gardai.  I'd hazard they would have different experiences compared to a white woman. Cheesypoof



i know that. Like I said, it probably is a problem and good to see calls for improvement.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 5, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> One slight problem, though. If you legislate to do that, you remove right-of-use on a lot of public land, because a significant minority of suburban golf courses are owned by councils, and/or are operated on common land.


golf course in bromley/ravensbourne is being returned to public common park land this year i gather


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> He once compared some black bloc kids smashing a bank window during a mayday riot with _kristallnacht_. He has qualifications in rectal vocalisation.


or recht-al


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 5, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> sim667 pls respond.



If he has vp on ignore he won't see the quote.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 5, 2015)

ska invita said:


> golf course in bromley/ravensbourne is being returned to public common park land this year i gather



Nice!


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> If he has vp on ignore he won't see the quote.


i took out the post number and member number so it should be ok

let me check

e2a: put vp on ignore to see and so i know sim667 will see the quote.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 5, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> i took out the post number and member number so it should be ok
> 
> let me check
> 
> e2a: put vp on ignore to see and so i know sim667 will see the quote.



Oh right. I didn't spot that.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Oh right. I didn't spot that.


attention to detail lacking


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 5, 2015)

Cheesypoof said:


> i know that. Like I said, it probably is a problem and good to see calls for improvement.



Interesting bc above you said they weren't racist. It's almost definitely a problem but being white you probably aren't best situated to recognise it


----------



## Cheesypoof (Mar 5, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Interesting bc above you said they weren't racist. It's almost definitely a problem but being white you probably aren't best situated to recognise it



I said they were not typically racist. If you have to view it as a stereotype, like one would a UK copper or US police officer, a Garda is not assumed as racist here.  We have 30% African children in my school and I have  asked the students and sometimes their parents whether they have experienced racism in this country. I was  interested as I would hope that Ireland isnt racist (I had been out of the country for 14 years and have heard that it is - we didnt have any black people really in Ireland bar the odd medical student here and there till about 20 years ago). Anyway, from asking African people whether they have experienced racism I have been told, not once. It did surprise me.

That report disgusts me too - I am disgusted that any Garda might brush off complaints about racism and i think it should be urgently addressed. But the Garda here dont have a reputation for being cunts, or racist either. Maybe things have changed over time, but they arent regarded in the same vein of being despised as they are in the US or England.  its making really daft assumptions to taint all the police in ireland as 'racist' on the grounds of that report, and there are clearly some abusive cases where people should get fired. And i think, without exception, that ALL the Garda should be trained so that it never happens.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2015)

Cheesypoof said:


> And i think, without exception, that ALL the Garda should be trained so that it never happens.


even people who aren't racist can be wankers.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 5, 2015)

the forces of reaction are strong on this thread.  many names taken.  mensheviks


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2015)

el-ahrairah said:


> the forces of reaction are strong on this thread.  many names taken.  mensheviks


i need a new notebook


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 5, 2015)

we're going to need a bigger gulag.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 5, 2015)

Cheesypoof who has suggested all the police officers in Ireland are racist?

As an institution, I have a strong suspicion that it is about as racist as the English police force.

Why are you so keen to stick up for coppers?

You say none of the people in your school have experienced racism. I also find it hard to believe. But there's a couple of things really, talking about racism is painful and often black and brown people don't get positive responses when they talk about it. They are often met with defensiveness. The type of behaviour you have displayed on this thread.


----------



## phildwyer (Mar 5, 2015)

What would happen if you called the Garda cunts?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> What would happen if you called the Garda cunts?


nothing, they can't hear me from so far away.


----------



## phildwyer (Mar 5, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> nothing, they can't hear me from so far away.



Btw how do you plan to find the police tonight?  Have you made an appointment or are you just going to set upon any passing copper?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> Btw how do you plan to find the police tonight?  Have you made an appointment or are you just going to set upon any passing copper?


no.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 5, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> Btw how do you plan to find the police tonight?  Have you made an appointment or are you just going to set upon any passing copper?



It's a demonstration. Join the dots.


----------



## phildwyer (Mar 5, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> i don't plan to find the police tonight. i am not going to set upon any passing copper. i regret i have other plans as i'm meeting someone from these very boards.



Hang on, you're not going to this "cunt" event?  You won't be doing any dissing of the police?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> Hang on, you're not going to this "cunt" event?  You won't be doing any dissing of the police?


i'm taking a break tonight. which is good because i'm still a bit hoarse from hurling abuse at them yesterday.

anyway 


Pickman's model said:


> but every day's call a cop a cunt day


----------



## phildwyer (Mar 5, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> i'm taking a break tonight. which is good because i'm still a bit hoarse from hurling abuse at them yesterday.



Well I must admit I'm relieved.  I was actually a bit worried about you.  Make sure you get an early night with plenty of Lemsip.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 5, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> There is more land dedicated to golf than to housing in Surrey.
> 
> Although there's a good chance I may have made that up. There's definitely some ridiculous fact about golf courses in Surrey though. And golf people are the very very worst people.


There's three golf courses within a 5 minute drive of me...... so to me thats entirely believable.

1 public, 2 private.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Mar 5, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Cheesypoof who has suggested all the police officers in Ireland are racist?



That reports headline suggested it. You seem to be assuming they are very much so too (is that on the basis of the report?)



poptyping said:


> As an institution, I have a strong suspicion that it is about as racist as the English police force.



Why?



poptyping said:


> Why are you so keen to stick up for coppers?



I'm not. I can only speak from experience and what you read in the papers all your life, the conversations you have in pubs about the Garda, what they are like if you ask them a question. Any dealings i have had with them, and many folks i know all my life, tend to be that Irish cops are 'okay.'



Pickman's model said:


> You say none of the people in your school have experienced racism. I also find it hard to believe. But there's a couple of things really, talking about racism is painful and often black and brown people don't get positive responses when they talk about it. They are often met with defensiveness. The type of behaviour you have displayed on this thread.



I find it hard to believe too. But do you think that if someone complains of racism to a police officer, it should be assumed that it is racism, every single time without a shadow of a doubt? Is it conceivable to you that there may be cases of someone branding an innocent person racist, because  something didnt go their way? You sound defensive yourself that its always, always gonna be racism if a person complains and should never be questioned.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2015)

sim667 said:


> There's three golf courses within a 5 minute drive of me...... so to me thats entirely believable.
> 
> 1 public, 2 private.


are you going to answer vp's question?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2015)

Cheesypoof what the fuck are you on? post #202: correct it or apologise pls.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Mar 5, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> Cheesypoof what the fuck are you on? post #202: correct it or apologise pls.



sorry corrected - there was a problem with the editing button.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 5, 2015)

el-ahrairah said:


> the forces of reaction are strong on this thread.  many names taken.  mensheviks



Im putting you on the bourgeouis list, for using forrin' words....


Oh wait


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2015)

Cheesypoof said:


> sorry corrected - there was a problem with the editing button.


ta


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2015)

Cheesypoof said:


> sorry corrected - there was a problem with the editing button.


i never said any of those things in quotes which remain in your post. pls deal with it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2015)

*taps watch* Cheesypoof


----------



## ddraig (Mar 5, 2015)

Cheesypoof said:


> <snip>
> 
> I find it hard to believe too. But do you think that if someone complains of racism to a police officer, it should be assumed that it is racism, every single time without a shadow of a doubt? Is it conceivable to you that there may be cases of someone branding an innocent person racist, because  something didnt go their way? You sound defensive yourself that its always, always gonna be racism if a person complains and should never be questioned.


what the actual fuck? 
do people throw themselves downstairs over there too? the careless bastards!


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2015)

ddraig said:


> what the actual fuck?
> do people throw themselves downstairs over there too? the careless bastards!


why would they throw themselves down stairs when there's cops who can push them?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 5, 2015)

Playing the race card?


----------



## ddraig (Mar 5, 2015)

because the cops are all good cops and would never do such a thing!
how very dare you with yer insinuations 

to pickers


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2015)

are you having technical difficulties Cheesypoof in resolving the issue in #202?


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 5, 2015)

Cheesypoof said:


> We have 30% African children in my school and I have  asked the students and sometimes their parents whether they have experienced racism in this country. I was  interested as I would hope that Ireland isnt racist (I had been out of the country for 14 years and have heard that it is - we didnt have any black people really in Ireland bar the odd medical student here and there till about 20 years ago). Anyway, from asking African people whether they have experienced racism I have been told, not once. It did surprise me.



I'm not surprised, given you might have replied with this shite:



Cheesypoof said:


> I find it hard to believe too. But do you think that if someone complains of racism to a police officer, it should be assumed that it is racism, every single time without a shadow of a doubt? Is it conceivable to you that there may be cases of someone branding an innocent person racist, because  something didnt go their way? You sound defensive yourself that its always, always gonna be racism if a person complains and should never be questioned.



If they had been daft enough to disclose anything with you.


----------



## phildwyer (Mar 5, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> are you having technical difficulties Cheesypoof in resolving the issue in #202?



Ach, don't worry about it, no big deal.

So is anyone actually going tonight, or is it all an elaborate hoax?  That would be _really_ funny.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> Ach, don't worry about it, no big deal.
> 
> So is anyone actually going tonight, or is it all an elaborate hoax?  That would be _really_ funny.


i have nothing to do with the organization of this event so i do not know.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 5, 2015)

el-ahrairah said:


> we're going to need a bigger gulag.


just make sure you build it on a golf course.


----------



## phildwyer (Mar 5, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> i have nothing to do with the organization of this event so i do not know.



I thought you supported it though?  Why aren't you going?  As I say, I think you've made the prudent decision, but I'm surprised.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> I thought you supported it though?  Why aren't you going?  As I say, I think you've made the prudent decision, but I'm surprised.


yes i support it
yes i have a prior engagement
yes you should be able to understand this


----------



## phildwyer (Mar 5, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> yes i support it
> yes i have a prior engagement
> yes you should be able to understand this



Of course I understand.  And I'm delighted that you've decided not to put yourself in harm's way.  But I am surprised, because you've always given the impression that nothing could possibly be more important to you than the chance to call a copper a cunt.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 5, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> I'm not surprised, given you might have replied with this shite:
> 
> 
> 
> If they had been daft enough to disclose anything with you.



That's exactly the point I made, innit. I'm quite shocked tbh. I've met cheesy irl and thought she was alright


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> Of course I understand.  And I'm delighted that you've decided not to put yourself in harm's way.  But I am surprised, because you've always given the impression that nothing could possibly be more important to you than the chance to call a copper a cunt.


i'll have to make do with calling you a cunt instead then.


----------



## phildwyer (Mar 5, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> i'll have to make do with calling you a cunt instead then.



On the internet.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 5, 2015)

poptyping said:


> That's exactly the point I made, innit. I'm quite shocked tbh. I've met cheesy irl and thought she was alright



It's good that we have a white person around to tell us what is and isn't racism.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> On the internet.


yeh as i said i'll have to make do today


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2015)

poptyping said:


> That's exactly the point I made, innit. I'm quite shocked tbh. I've met cheesy irl and thought she was alright


she was


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 5, 2015)

if you're all complaining about this:

"I find it hard to believe too. But do you think that if someone complains of racism to a police officer, it should be assumed that it is racism, every single time without a shadow of a doubt? Is it conceivable to you that there may be cases of someone branding an innocent person racist, because something didnt go their way? You sound defensive yourself that its always, always gonna be racism if a person complains and should never be questioned."

then grow up

of course people can make up claims of racism. how about white loons who say the PC brigade is "racist towards whites" and all that guff?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2015)

Cheesypoof said:


> sorry corrected - there was a problem with the editing button.


it's not corrected pls resolve


----------



## ddraig (Mar 5, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> if you're all complaining about this:
> 
> "I find it hard to believe too. But do you think that if someone complains of racism to a police officer, it should be assumed that it is racism, every single time without a shadow of a doubt? Is it conceivable to you that there may be cases of someone branding an innocent person racist, because something didnt go their way? You sound defensive yourself that its always, always gonna be racism if a person complains and should never be questioned."
> 
> ...


get a fucking clue
or try and work out why that said from a white person to a non white person is not ok

and if you want to go down that route, those white loons that say that don't usually take it to the police just facebook and newspaper comment sections


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 5, 2015)

that's not to say that any report of racism should not be taken seriously, but of course there are false claims now and then.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 5, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> that's not to say that any report of racism should not be taken seriously, but of course there are false claims now and then.


agreed


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 5, 2015)

good


----------



## sim667 (Mar 5, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> that's not to say that any report of racism should not be taken seriously, but of course there are false claims now and then.



But claims of misogyny are ok to dismiss out of hand..... we ascertained that at the beginning of the thread 

(Not  at you btw, just at the whole discussion generally).


----------



## ddraig (Mar 5, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> ewe


?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2015)

sim667 said:


> But claims of misogyny are ok to dismiss out of hand..... we ascertained that at the beginning of the thread
> 
> (Not  at you btw, just at the whole discussion generally).


so if i called you a misogynist what would you say?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2015)

ddraig said:


> ?


it's a female sheep - a EWE, pronounced 'you'


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 5, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> it's a female sheep - a EWE, pronounced 'you'


That's ovine misogyny


----------



## phildwyer (Mar 5, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> it's a female sheep - a EWE, pronounced 'you'



You don't need to tell Ddraig about female sheep.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 5, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> You don't need to tell Ddraig about female sheep.



is he a vet?


----------



## ddraig (Mar 5, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> You don't need to tell Ddraig about female sheep.


you are such a dull cunt, fuck off dwyer


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 5, 2015)

genuine miss type


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 5, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> You don't need to tell Ddraig about female sheep.


shit joke

carry on thread


----------



## ddraig (Mar 5, 2015)

cant even stand up for your cuss! 
weak


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 5, 2015)

ddraig said:


> cant even stand up for your cuss!
> weak



defensive. it was a miss type.

i'll stand up to any cuss to you you daft wanker


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 5, 2015)

ddraig said:


> get a fucking clue
> or try and work out why that said from a white person to a non white person is not ok
> 
> and if you want to go down that route, those white loons that say that don't usually take it to the police just facebook and newspaper comment sections



I know. I was falsely accused of racism three times last week.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> I know. I was falsely accused of racism three times last week.


and how many the week before?


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 5, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> and how many the week before?



Not so many. There was an immigrant holiday of some sort.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Not so many. There was an immigrant holiday of some sort.


i thought you would take the opportunity to say something about the lazy foreigners stereotype


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 5, 2015)

I missed a trick.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 5, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> I know. I was falsely accused of racism three times last week.


before the cock crowed?


----------



## Cheesypoof (Mar 5, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> i never said any of those things in quotes which remain in your post. pls deal with it.



Edited!!! Sorry Pickman  - i must have been originally quoting you, and then quoted the other chap but this thing 'the thing that quotes your name was at the top! My humble apologies - i was quoting poptyping *only.*


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2015)

Cheesypoof said:


> Edited!!! Sorry Pickman  - i must have been originally quoting you, and then quoted the other chap but this thing '


yeh i didn't say the thing in your quote here either


----------



## Cheesypoof (Mar 5, 2015)

you know that thing where, when you quote someone's post - it looks something like [QUOTE\ Pickmans Model 226344 member] [\QUOTE], in my previous post i wrote 'you know what thing when you quote someone' and i copied it out, to show you where i had made the mistake, and it accidentally had me quoting you _again_. So I have deleted it in the middle of my post.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2015)

Cheesypoof said:


> you know that thing where, when you quote someone's post - it looks something like [QUOTE\ Pickmans Model 226344 member] [\QUOTE], in my previous post i wrote 'you know what thing when you quote someone' and i copied it out, to show you where i had made the mistake, and it accidentally had me quoting you _again_. So I have deleted it in the middle of my post.


ta


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 5, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> defensive. it was a miss type.
> 
> i'll stand up to any cuss to you you daft wanker



Ms. Ms type.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2015)

Blagsta said:


> Ms. Ms type.


he's fewer hits than mrs


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 5, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> It's good that we have a white person around to tell us what is and isn't racism.



Yep. Thank goodness. POC don't their arse from their experience and just go round making shit up bc life isn't fair, wah.

A bit like all those annoying fucking women who cry rape after drunken nights out.

Whoops better put that chip back on my shoulder


----------



## Supine (Mar 5, 2015)

Typical urban, the big foul mouthed protest against some poor cop is about to start and everyone is on this thread in fighting about racism instead


----------



## phildwyer (Mar 5, 2015)

Supine said:


> Typical urban, the big foul mouthed protest against some poor cop is about to start and everyone is on this thread in fighting about racism instead



Is there actually going to be a protest though?  Pickman's has wisely decided to give the whole thing a miss.  Can it go forward in his absence?


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 5, 2015)

How has the day of action gone?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2015)

phildwyer said:


> Is there actually going to be a protest though?  Pickman's has wisely decided to give the whole thing a miss.  Can it go forward in his absence?


i'm disappointed you're not out in the streets of america showing us here in blighty how to stick it to the man


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 5, 2015)

sorry I meant the national day of action


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 5, 2015)

The39thStep said:


> How has the day of action gone?



it must be a success. i haven't seen a copper all day.  they must be staying at home afeared, hiding from our righteous proletariat execrations.


----------



## Buckaroo (Mar 5, 2015)

Cops sleep inside each one of us. They're all cunts.


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 5, 2015)

el-ahrairah said:


> it must be a success. i haven't seen a copper all day.  they must be staying at home afeared, hiding from our righteous proletariat execrations.



Not a single copper dared showed their face. 

Good, lively demo, music, Womens Death Brigade led the way with a sterling rendition of "All a bunch of cunts!", incendiary speeches, pyrotechnics and we pissed off a few yuppies.

One particular peeved city boy wasn't allowed into his £4m apartment by security as they feared they great unwashed would follow him in. He left muttering about how hard he works with a sad frozen pizza under his arm. Bless.


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 5, 2015)

Photos to follow..


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 5, 2015)

is this the end of the state and its armed body of men as we know it?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> Not a single copper dared showed their face.
> 
> Good, lively demo, music, Womens Death Brigade led the way with a sterling rendition of "All a bunch of cunts!", incendiary speeches, pyrotechnics and we pissed off a few yuppies.
> 
> One particular peeved city boy wasn't allowed into his £4m apartment by security as they feared they great unwashed would follow him in. He left muttering about how hard he works with a sad frozen pizza under his arm. Bless.


turned out nice again


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2015)

The39thStep said:


> is this the end of the state and its armed body of men as we know it?


you may have missed it but almost everybody is armed with many people enjoying a left as well as a right arm.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2015)

The39thStep said:


> is this the end of the state and its armed body of men as we know it?


btw, "you sexist pig"


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 5, 2015)

The39thStep said:


> is this the end of the state and its armed body of men as we know it?



Have you considered a career as a motivational speaker?

I best you've been waiting all day to post that


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> Have you considered a career as a motivational speaker?
> 
> I best you've been waiting all day to post that


pity he posted such a crock of shit


----------



## Buckaroo (Mar 5, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> Not a single copper dared showed their face.
> 
> Good, lively demo, music, Womens Death Brigade led the way with a sterling rendition of "All a bunch of cunts!", incendiary speeches, pyrotechnics and we pissed off a few yuppies.
> 
> One particular peeved city boy wasn't allowed into his £4m apartment by security as they feared they great unwashed would follow him in. He left muttering about how hard he works with a sad frozen pizza under his arm. Bless.



Free the Frozen Pizza!


----------



## Supine (Mar 5, 2015)

Couldn't organise a piss up in a brewery springs to mind


----------



## prunus (Mar 5, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> Re-read the thread.



I've read it. I understand the protest against poor doors - and indeed support it. I also understand that the police desperately tried to find someone offended by your banner, and failed, and that is great. What i don't quite get is the point of swearing at the police just because we can - ie because it's not illegal. To my mind it undermines the message of the protest, and makes it look somewhat juvenile. 

That's all I meant - what is within the context of this protest the aim of this specific activity - swearing at the police.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 5, 2015)

#ACAB


----------



## brogdale (Mar 5, 2015)

Buckaroo said:


> Cops sleep inside each one of us. They're all cunts.


----------



## Dan U (Mar 5, 2015)

poptyping said:


> #ACAB


Don't ever go in the #dhfc forum


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 5, 2015)

Dan U said:


> Don't ever go in the #dhfc forum



I have forsaken dhfc


----------



## prunus (Mar 5, 2015)

poptyping said:


> #ACAB



Head on block: no they're not.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2015)

prunus said:


> Head on block: no they're not.


chop


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 5, 2015)

poptyping said:


> #ACAB


Anchovy, cheese and bacon?

Fucking mingin pizza that mate


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 5, 2015)

All cats are beautiful, obvs.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 5, 2015)

prunus said:


> Head on block: no they're not.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 5, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> if you're all complaining about this:
> 
> "I find it hard to believe too. But do you think that if someone complains of racism to a police officer, it should be assumed that it is racism, every single time without a shadow of a doubt? Is it conceivable to you that there may be cases of someone branding an innocent person racist, because something didnt go their way? You sound defensive yourself that its always, always gonna be racism if a person complains and should never be questioned."
> 
> ...



With regard to complaints of racism *to* the police, the reality is that most people in the Met area don't bother, because they know that unless (or even if) they've got a cast-iron case they'll get nowhere.  I know there's a myth that most non-white people will report a Met copper for racism just for looking at them (or so the likes of Rod Liddle would have us believe), but it doesn't really happen very often - there's often too much risk of comeback.


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 5, 2015)

poptyping said:


> #ACAB


#ACAC 



Christ. How many times? Just for today they're cunts. It's not difficult. The sooner we get back to bastards the better imo. This has all just been too complicated. I blame the initial marketing drive and in particular fuckwit bloke. Next year put him at the back and get the bloke who calls coppers cunts up the front. Either that or it'll have to be #ACAF.


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## Andrew Hertford (Mar 6, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> Seriously come and call us middle class tonight



What would they do if I call them middle class to their faces? Are they ashamed of being middle class?


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Mar 6, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> The desired outcome seems (fairly obviously!) to be the highlighting and removal of "poor doors".
> Cunting off the OB is just gravy!



And calling the police "cunts" will assist the removal of ‘poor doors’ developments how exactly?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 6, 2015)

Andrew Hertford said:


> And calling the police "cunts" will assist the removal of ‘poor doors’ developments how exactly?


why don't you answer the questions directed at you from yesterday?


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Mar 6, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> why don't you answer the questions directed at you from yesterday?



I did, I said that no one should have to live in a property where they have to use a poor door, including the police. Sorry if it wasn't the answer you were looking for.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 6, 2015)

Andrew Hertford said:


> I did, I said that no one should have to live in a property where they have to use a poor door, including the police. Sorry if it wasn't the answer you were looking for.


there were three subsequent questions. so no you haven't..


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Mar 6, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> there were three subsequent questions. so no you haven't..



Why didn't I mention 'bin men' as well? Because... er... this is a thread about calling coppers "cunts", not about calling bin men "cunts".

If you have a problem with police officers being 'working class', then that's your problem, not mine.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 6, 2015)

Andrew Hertford said:


> Why didn't I mention 'bin men' as well? Because... er... this is a thread about calling coppers "cunts", not about calling bin men "cunts".
> 
> If you have a problem with police officers being 'working class', then that's your problem, not mine.


your second paragraph, what did i say to give you that impression?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 6, 2015)

Andrew Hertford?


----------



## gamerunknown (Mar 6, 2015)

Andrew Hertford said:


> Are they ashamed of being middle class?






			
				Marx said:
			
		

> The guild-masters were pushed on one side by the manufacturing middle class; division of labour between the different corporate guilds vanished in the face of division of labour in each single workshop.






			
				Marx said:
			
		

> You must, therefore, confess that by “individual” you mean no other person than the bourgeois, than the middle-class owner of property.



How many Class War members do you think are employers or financial capitalists?


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 6, 2015)

Andrew Hertford said:


> Are they ashamed of being middle class?



Projection?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 6, 2015)

Hopefully they'll die in a skip somewhere, instead.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 6, 2015)

Andrew Hertford said:


> Why didn't I mention 'bin men' as well? Because... er... this is a thread about calling coppers "cunts", not about calling bin men "cunts".
> 
> If you have a problem with police officers being 'working class', then that's your problem, not mine.


if this is as you say a thread about calling cops cunts don't you owe everyone an apology for trying to make it about where cops can afford to live?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 6, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Hopefully they'll die in a skip somewhere, instead.


not much room in a packet of skips


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 6, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


>




Your revolting mob clearly scared off the apostrophe police. Under normal circumstances, they'd have hustled anyone with a banner like that into the van for a proper kicking.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 6, 2015)

when millwall and west ham had the battle of cold blow lane in 88 or 89, i was 7 years old and a copper grabbed me, took off his jacket, wrapped it around me so i would be protected from the flying shards of glass and planks of wood that literally filled the air. he than ran me through 400 wall on 400 west ham, trying to get me to safety, the fucking horrible cunt!(the copper, not me).


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 6, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> when millwall and west ham had the battle of cold blow lane in 88 or 89, i was 7 years old and a copper grabbed me, took off his jacket, wrapped it around me so i would be protected from the flying shards of glass and planks of wood that literally filled the air. he than ran me through 400 wall on 400 west ham, trying to get me to safety, the fucking horrible cunt!(the copper, not me).


He was just using you as a human shield!


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 6, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> when millwall and west ham had the battle of cold blow lane in 88 or 89, i was 7 years old and a copper grabbed me, took off his jacket, wrapped it around me so i would be protected from the flying shards of glass and planks of wood that literally filled the air. he than ran me through 400 wall on 400 west ham, trying to get me to safety, the fucking horrible cunt!(the copper, not me).


then what did he do?


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 6, 2015)

fishfinger said:


> He was just using you as a human shield!


no, he was doing his job brilliantly. serving the people. my dad could see what he was doing because we got seperated but he could see from a distance that he was literally fighting through the crowd to get me to safety.

incident here:


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 6, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> then what did he do?


no idea, didn't stay in touch.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 6, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> pity he posted such a crock of shit


Librarian in risqué mode


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Mar 6, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> when millwall and west ham had the battle of cold blow lane in 88 or 89, i was 7 years old and a copper grabbed me, took off his jacket, wrapped it around me so i would be protected from the flying shards of glass and planks of wood that literally filled the air. he than ran me through 400 wall on 400 west ham, trying to get me to safety, the fucking horrible cunt!(the copper, not me).



So he's not scum,  but not completely inhuman scum? 

This cop you speak of, whilst he might have done something like that, he (at the least) would also have witnessed police brutality and corruption, and done nothing about it (if he wasn't engaging himself). So fuck him, as well.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 6, 2015)

Jon-of-arc said:


> So he's not scum,  but not completely inhuman scum?
> 
> This cop you speak of, whilst he might have done something like that, he (at the least) would also have witnessed police brutality and corruption, and done nothing about it (if he wasn't engaging himself). So fuck him, as well.


childish. next.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 6, 2015)

The39thStep said:


> Librarian in risqué mode


sexist pig in attempt to distract mode


----------



## tufty79 (Mar 6, 2015)

Last time i called a policeman a cunt to their face, their colleague agreed with me...


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 6, 2015)

whilst i agree that there are a lot cunts in the police force and calling them a cunt might be constructive, not everyone of them is a cunt. when they're good, they do real good. i have seen coppers defuse fucking horrible, horrible situations. i have seen cunts who pick on the weak locked up, when i have acted the cunt in my younger years, it was coppers who often made me think about what i was doing, no one else. there's a lot of good there, and a lot of bad. calling them all cunts to the face is wanky.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 6, 2015)

On a more serious note has Anyone  read that book by that Class War lecturer about a council estate in Nottingham?  There  was an article by her in the Guardian which sounded quite good.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 6, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> sexist pig in attempt to distract mode


Piglet please


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 6, 2015)

how about wave your bollocks day at the police.


----------



## JHE (Mar 6, 2015)

It's probably true that BritPlod is a little bit more tolerant of insults than some of his counterparts in other countries, but British Anarcho-Wotsits are also pretty tame.  They declare class war while being completely unarmed - or armed with nothing more dangerous than a banner and a playground insult.  They stand in parliamentary elections.  Many are devoted to the cause of protecting sweet furry animals.  Even their most notorious terrorist is called Badger and wouldn't hurt a fly.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 6, 2015)

There's something seriously fucking wrong with anyone who wants to become a copper. It's the sort of thing you'd shoot your kid in the head for.


----------



## JHE (Mar 6, 2015)

...with a water pistol, presumably


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 6, 2015)

JHE said:


> ...with a water pistol, presumably


you put hf in your water pistols?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 6, 2015)

poptyping said:


> There's something seriously fucking wrong with anyone who wants to become a copper. It's the sort of thing you'd shoot your kid in the head for.



I dunno about shooting the kid. I'd be tempted to disown the fucker, but mostly I'd feel that I had utterly failed as a parent.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 6, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> Not a single copper dared showed their face.



So presumbly no copper was actually called a cunt then?

Better luck next time.


----------



## Supine (Mar 6, 2015)

poptyping said:


> There's something seriously fucking wrong with anyone who wants to become a copper. It's the sort of thing you'd shoot your kid in the head for.



Why?


----------



## gamerunknown (Mar 6, 2015)

Supine said:


> Why?



Because they were instituted to defend property when it was apparent that internal repression could be accomplished more efficiently than by deploying the military? See also Colman + Gorman 1982.


----------



## ffsear (Mar 6, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> when millwall and west ham had the battle of cold blow lane in 88 or 89, i was 7 years old and a copper grabbed me, took off his jacket, wrapped it around me so i would be protected from the flying shards of glass and planks of wood that literally filled the air. he than ran me through 400 wall on 400 west ham, trying to get me to safety, the fucking horrible cunt!(the copper, not me).




I got punched in the face by a copper at Newcastle away.   I thoroughly deserved it though!


----------



## ska invita (Mar 6, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


>


btw what do class war think of natalie bennett?


oh and of course cops are working class....doesnt stop {many of them} being cunts though {its part of the job to a degree}...working class does not equal sainthood


----------



## ffsear (Mar 6, 2015)

gamerunknown said:


> Because they were instituted to defend property when it was apparent that internal repression could be accomplished more efficiently than by deploying the military? See also Colman + Gorman 1982.




Being a detective would be alright though!   Actually catching bad guys!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 6, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> when millwall and west ham had the battle of cold blow lane in 88 or 89, i was 7 years old and a copper grabbed me, took off his jacket, wrapped it around me so i would be protected from the flying shards of glass and planks of wood that literally filled the air. he than ran me through 400 wall on 400 west ham, trying to get me to safety, the fucking horrible cunt!(the copper, not me).



So a copper did what any decent person would have done. I would suggest that this was despite him being a copper, not because he was one.

I also humbly suggest that whoever took you to a massive hooligan brawl aged seven wants a visit from child protection.

And your loyalty to a club whose fans are apparently unconcerned for the safety of a small child also seems strange to me. Like Stockholm syndrome or something.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 6, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> So a copper did what any decent person would have done. I would suggest that this was despite him being a copper, not because he was one.
> 
> *I also humbly sugges*t that whoever took you to a massive hooligan brawl aged seven wants a visit from child protection.
> 
> And your loyalty to a club whose fans are apparently unconcerned for the safety of a small child also seems strange to me. Like Stockholm syndrome or something.


funny post  and humble too!


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 6, 2015)

gamerunknown said:


> Because they were instituted to defend property when it was apparent that internal repression could be accomplished more efficiently than by deploying the military? See also Colman + Gorman 1982.



How much of their time these day is spent on 'defending property' rather than alcohol related violence and disorder, domestic abuse, CSE, trafficking, anti social behaviour, mental health, dementia, missing from home, counter terrorism etc? And what is wrong with them investigating burglary and theft and serious organised crime anyway?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Mar 6, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> childish. next.



No it's not, its an important point. Even the ones who aren't bent as fuck are covering for the ones who are. Why do you think cops basically never get done for brutality or murder or any of the things that we know happen all the time? Do you think that there are some who are blissfully unaware that this happens? Are you that naive?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 6, 2015)

The39thStep said:
			
		

> How much of their time these day is spent on 'defending property' rather than alcohol related violence and disorder, domestic abuse, CSE, trafficking, anti social behaviour, mental health, dementia, missing from home, counter terrorism etc? And what is wrong with them investigating burglary and theft and serious organised crime anyway?



When they smash a dozen heads in response to someone smashing a window, that's defence of property.

But more generally, it's defence of the established order. If the status quo was just then it would be in everyone's interests to protect it and there would be no need for a police force.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 6, 2015)

ffsear said:


> Being a detective would be alright though!   Actually catching bad guys!



Unless the bad guys are other coppers.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 6, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> I dunno about shooting the kid. I'd be tempted to disown the fucker, but mostly I'd feel that I had utterly failed as a parent.



Well considering I'm never going to have a child and don't own a gun, it's all hypothetical really


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 6, 2015)

The39thStep said:


> How much of their time these day is spent on 'defending property' rather than alcohol related violence and disorder, domestic abuse, CSE, trafficking, anti social behaviour, mental health, dementia, missing from home, counter terrorism etc? And what is wrong with them investigating burglary and theft and serious organised crime anyway?



I'd like to see a breakdown of what the police spend their time on when they're actually 'working'. You missed out probably the biggest issue and to do with defending property - smack.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 6, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> When they smash a dozen heads in response to someone smashing a window, that's defence of property.
> 
> But more generally, it's defence of the established order. If the status quo was just then it would be in everyone's interests to protect it and there would be no need for a police force.



Reminds me unfortunately of the the story about a bloke being canvassed by some lefty socialist candidate( might have been Militant ) in Wythenshaw  who when he raised the issue of joyriding making local residents life a misery  was advised by the canvasser to wait for the revolution


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 6, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> When they smash a dozen heads in response to someone smashing a window, that's defence of property.
> 
> But more generally, it's defence of the established order. If the status quo was just then it would be in everyone's interests to protect it and there would be no need for a police force.


do they interfere with democracy, though? one way to change the established order? i know they can make protesters lives hell, but they would make NF protesters hell, too, i assume, or far right groups seeking to attack people. it's not just lefites they pick on, is it? as far as i know you can still protestt, people can still  change things. the police have no say in that. they protect the status quo because whether you like it or not, this is what people have voted for. until that changes, until we all live in peace and harmony and there's "no need for a police force", you really don't expect them to not defend property, do you? if not, i'll nab your phone or ipad next time i see you. or your wallet. we live in a democracy and i have more faith in that than your class war.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 6, 2015)

It's a choice between a turd sandwich and a giant douche.


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## The39thStep (Mar 6, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> I'd like to see a breakdown of what the police spend their time on when they're actually 'working'. You missed out probably the biggest issue and to do with defending property - smack.



I think there was a breakdown when GMP did a Twiiter day based on what calls had come through to their call centre and  some analysis by GMP when they were making their cuts about categories of call handling. The majority could be classified as non crime as I recall.

Can you explain more about smack?


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 6, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> View attachment 68488



dropped fag


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 6, 2015)

good luck to them, just not sure about calling each and every copper a cunt. 

(and isn't cunt supposed to be a misogynistic term anyway???????????????????????????)


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 6, 2015)

cant find anything too detailed but here is an article on GMPs twitter day 2014 http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...r-manchester-police-received-domestic-8040529

and a word/topic map form 2010


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 6, 2015)

Yuppie being held at 'gunpoint'.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm not blind to the institutional problems present in the policeforce, and the fact that the Met is the biggest gang in London.

Nevertheless, my mate became a copper after previously working in IT because he genuinely thought it would help society.  He's also a lovely, thoughtful, generous, helpful bloke and absolutely the number 1 person you would want to be around in any kind of crisis, because he gets very calm and just acts to defuse and help the situation, no flap.

He's trying to become a detective, but you don't just join as a detective.  You work your way up through being a beat bobby first.

As for what he does all day -- well, he seems to spend work very long hours, often through the night, dealing with people who want to hurt others.  For example, he was recently in the team that arrested the people who did this:






I'm not going to sit here and endorse the crap that the police force engage in as an institution.  I'm also not going to paint any individual as a saint.  But neither am I going to accept that merely to be a copper makes you some kind of animal.


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 6, 2015)

Someone being brutally beaten by utter scum does not validate the illegitimate power held by the police.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 6, 2015)

no, you're mate defends property, he's a cunt and deserves to be called on. rolls eyes.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 6, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> Someone being brutally beaten by utter scum does not validate the illegitimate power held by the police.


To a certain extent it does, actually.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 6, 2015)

Once they put on the uniform....


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 6, 2015)

kabbes said:


> To a certain extent it does, actually.


of course it fucking does.


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 6, 2015)

kabbes said:


> But neither am I going to accept that merely to be a copper makes you some kind of animal.


merely to be human makes you some kind of animal


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## The39thStep (Mar 6, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> Someone being brutally beaten by utter scum does not validate the illegitimate power held by the police.



Do they have any legitimate powers?


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 6, 2015)

kabbes said:


> To a certain extent it does, actually.



Especially when it's the cops doing the beating.


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 6, 2015)

The39thStep said:


> Do they have any legitimate powers?



Stripograms.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 6, 2015)

Call it legitimate or illegitimate, but I'm glad that _somebody_ is given the task of finding those who beat the everliving crap out of other human beings and stopping them from doing it again.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 6, 2015)

kabbes said:


> Call it legitimate or illegitimate, but I'm glad that _somebody_ is given the task of finding those who beat the everliving crap out of other human beings and stopping them from doing it again.



Who's stopping the police from doing it again?


----------



## kabbes (Mar 6, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Who's stopping the police from doing it again?


 As I said, I'm not blind to the massive insititutional problems that exist.  The answer to that is to ensure that there are checks and balances to control it, though, not to remove the institution that finds the likes of those violent criminals.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 6, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Who's stopping the police from doing it again?



Innit. Coppers killed my mate nearly 5 years ago and still waiting for justice. Fuck 'em, murdering cunts.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 6, 2015)

kabbes said:


> As I said, I'm not blind to the massive insititutional problems that exist.  The answer to that is to ensure that there are checks and balances to control it, though, not to remove the institution that finds the likes of those violent criminals.



The police often allow violent criminals to operate as long as they a) provide them with good information and b) don't do anything that would give them too big a headache. Take a look at the likes of Eaton Green. The gangster, not the estate agent.


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 6, 2015)

kabbes said:


> Call it legitimate or illegitimate, but I'm glad that _somebody_ is given the task of finding those who beat the everliving crap out of other human beings and stopping them from doing it again.



So the perpetrators won't do that again? 

You sure about that?


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 6, 2015)

how bout the army then. god knows what you lot think of that mob! is there a day planned for call a soldier a cunt day?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 6, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> how bout the army then. god knows what you lot think of that mob! is there a day planned for call a soldier a cunt day?



Hopefully.


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 6, 2015)

Young comrades inside the belly of the beast


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 6, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> do they interfere with democracy, though? i know they can make protesters lives hell...



You've just answered your own question my dear.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 6, 2015)

kabbes said:


> Call it legitimate or illegitimate, but I'm glad that _somebody_ is given the task of finding those who beat the everliving crap out of other human beings and stopping them from doing it again.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 6, 2015)

kabbes said:


> Call it legitimate or illegitimate, but I'm glad that _somebody_ is given the task of finding those who beat the everliving crap out of other human beings and stopping them from doing it again.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 6, 2015)

kabbes said:


> Call it legitimate or illegitimate, but I'm glad that _somebody_ is given the task of finding those who beat the everliving crap out of other human beings and stopping them from doing it again.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 6, 2015)

Who's that?


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 6, 2015)

Not Peach, the kid above.


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 6, 2015)

Blair Peach?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 6, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Who's that?


john shorthouse, shot by police while asleep in his bed, killed aged 5

http://news.bbc.co.uk/onthisday/hi/dates/stories/august/24/newsid_2535000/2535421.stm


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 6, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> Blair Peach?



He replied too quick. As have you. 

I mean the kid in the pic above.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 6, 2015)

kabbes said:


> As for what he does all day -- well, he seems to spend work very long hours, often through the night, dealing with people who want to hurt others.  For example, he was recently in the team that arrested the people who did this:



I've seen worse injuries inflicted by coppers. With no hope, no chance in hell, that the perpetrators will ever be punished. No amount of determination or hard work from any number of decent people will _ever _stand a chance of bringing the perpetrators to justice. Because the coppers will protect their own, no matter what. And the courts protect them, no matter what.

If you aid a criminal, even after the fact, then by law you are also guilty of a crime. The entire police force will work to protect the violent criminals in their ranks, so by the logic of their own justice system the entire police force is a criminal organisation.


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 6, 2015)

Ian being interviewed by Radio 4's Today programme


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 6, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> john shorthouse, shot by police while hiding under his bed, killed aged 5



Ah yeah, cheers.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 6, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Ah yeah, cheers.


my mistake, asleep in bed as per link above


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 6, 2015)

That Irish fella in Hackney with the table leg.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 6, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> i know they can make protesters lives hell, but they would make NF protesters hell, too, i assume, or far right groups seeking to attack people. it's not just lefites they pick on, is it?



Without the plods to protect them the NF and all the rest of them would have been chased off the streets for good long ago.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 6, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> That Irish fella in Hackney with the table leg.


harry stanley


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 6, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> I've seen worse injuries inflicted by coppers. With no hope, no chance in hell, that the perpetrators will ever be punished. No amount of determination or hard work from any number of decent people will _ever _stand a chance of bringing the perpetrators to justice. Because the coppers will protect their own, no matter what. And the courts protect them, no matter what.
> 
> If you aid a criminal, even after the fact, then by law you are also guilty of a crime. The entire police force will work to protect the violent criminals in their ranks, so by the logic of their own justice system the entire police force is a criminal organisation.



Hence many posters on here saying the SWP should have gone to the Police over Martin Smith?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 6, 2015)

Justice for Seni, a gentle soul who was asking for help and ended up dead. 

http://www.justiceforseni.com/


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 6, 2015)

The39thStep said:


> Hence many posters on here saying the SWP should have gone to the Police over Martin Smith?



Was he the rapist one?

You'd have to leave such decisions to the victims, obviously, and support them in whatever course of action they choose. The police's record of dealing with sexual assault cases is dismal though, so that's something that has to be considered.


----------



## Supine (Mar 6, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> View attachment 68501
> Ian being interviewed by Radio 4's Today programme



Colluding with the establishment, that's well anarchist


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 6, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> Was he the rapist one?
> 
> You'd have to leave such decisions to the victims, obviously, and support them in whatever course of action they choose. The police's record of dealing with sexual assault cases is dismal though, so that's something that has to be considered.


so's the swp's.


----------



## gamerunknown (Mar 6, 2015)

The39thStep said:


> How much of their time these day is spent on 'defending property' rather than alcohol related violence and disorder, domestic abuse, CSE, trafficking, anti social behaviour, mental health, dementia, missing from home, counter terrorism etc? And what is wrong with them investigating burglary and theft and serious organised crime anyway?





BigMoaner said:


> do they interfere with democracy, though? one way to change the established order? i know they can make protesters lives hell, but they would make NF protesters hell, too, i assume, or far right groups seeking to attack people. it's not just lefites they pick on, is it? as far as i know you can still protestt, people can still  change things. the police have no say in that. they protect the status quo because whether you like it or not, this is what people have voted for. until that changes, until we all live in peace and harmony and there's "no need for a police force", you really don't expect them to not defend property, do you? if not, i'll nab your phone or ipad next time i see you. or your wallet. we live in a democracy and i have more faith in that than your class war.



These two posts illustrate the same issue: fetishisation of the organisation form the police operate in. All of the issues referred to are systemic and require systemic responses. Furthermore, the victims of these problems often absolutely dismiss the official response to them. To give one example, rape within marriage was not considered a crime until 1991 in England. The very institution of marriage was seriously challenged and substituted with free associations of equals in anarchist areas of Spain, a far more comprehensive method of dealing with male violence. The Stern review indicates that 11% of reported rapes result in a conviction, an even lower proportion of murders were solved by police during the turn of the last century in the US.

When we exorcise that faith in democracy, recognise that authority does not justify itself and seek to actively challenge it (by swearing vociferously in its direction), then perhaps we can replicate the successes of previous generations - which certainly weren't gained by voting for something.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 6, 2015)

Supine said:


> Colluding with the establishment, that's well anarchist


you're the only person on this thread who hasn't been on the today programme.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 6, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> That Irish fella in Hackney with the table leg.


and that time Smiley Culture stabbed himself to death in the stomach while making a cup of tea in handcuffs


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 6, 2015)

Supine said:


> Colluding with the establishment, that's well anarchist



Colluding with the making of his own misrepresentation.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 6, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> and that time Smiley Culture stabbed himself to death in the stomach while making a cup of tea in handcuffs


not to mention patrick quinn who died in very suspicious circumstances in hammersmith police station
or trade unionist liddle towers


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 6, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> so's the swp's.



And I'm not going to defend their handling of that case. Their disregard for the victims, and apparently women in general, was sadly no great surprise to me. I've known many people leave the SWP after a few months saying that they simply couldn't stand the level of sexism they endured.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 6, 2015)

Supine said:


> Colluding with the establishment, that's well anarchist



"So tell me Ian, where do you get off calling yourself leader of an anarchist organisation?"


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 6, 2015)

gamerunknown said:


> These two posts illustrate the same issue: fetishisation of the organisation form the police operate in. All of the issues referred to are systemic and require systemic responses. Furthermore, the victims of these problems often absolutely dismiss the official response to them. To give one example, rape within marriage was not considered a crime until 1991 in England. The very institution of marriage was seriously challenged and substituted with free associations of equals in anarchist areas of Spain, a far more comprehensive method of dealing with male violence. The Stern review indicates that 11% of reported rapes result in a conviction, an even lower proportion of murders were solved by police during the turn of the last century in the US.
> 
> When we exorcise that faith in democracy, recognise that authority does not justify itself and seek to actively challenge it (by swearing vociferously in its direction), then perhaps we can replicate the successes of previous generations - which certainly weren't gained by voting for something.



Jesus


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 6, 2015)

The39thStep said:


> Tooth fairy


would have been more impressed with this ^^


----------



## Mation (Mar 6, 2015)

ClassWar2015 said:


> View attachment 68501
> Ian being interviewed by Radio 4's Today programme


Was it on this morning?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 6, 2015)

Andrew Hertford said:


> And calling the police "cunts" will assist the removal of ‘poor doors’ developments how exactly?



What part of "cunting off the police is gravy" did you find incomprehensible?  I mean, you must find something incomprehensible to have drawn the conclusion that I'd said or even hinted that cunting off the police would assist developments.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 6, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> What part of "cunting off the police is gravy" did you find incomprehensible?  I mean, you must find something incomprehensible to have drawn the conclusion that I'd said or even hinted that cunting off the police would assist developments.


he's not the sharpest tool in the box; although we have established he is a tool.


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 6, 2015)

Mation said:


> Was it on this morning?



I dunno, I don't listen to R4.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 6, 2015)

Mation said:


> Was it on this morning?



It wasn't on between 7 and 8.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 6, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> whilst i agree that there are a lot cunts in the police force and calling them a cunt might be constructive, not everyone of them is a cunt. when they're good, they do real good. i have seen coppers defuse fucking horrible, horrible situations. i have seen cunts who pick on the weak locked up, when i have acted the cunt in my younger years, it was coppers who often made me think about what i was doing, no one else. there's a lot of good there, and a lot of bad. calling them all cunts to the face is wanky.



Obviously the MacPherson Report and any mention of "institutional racism" etc has completely passed you by over the last 15+ years.
You see, if you're part of an institution which covers up or gives house room to racism, sexism or even general "us and them" misanthropic cuntishness, then it doesn't matter whether you're individually a decent fella or lass. If your first reaction is to  "look after your own", rather than to act impartially when dealing with criminal behaviour and crime, then you're part of the fucking problem.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 6, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> do they interfere with democracy, though? one way to change the established order? i know they can make protesters lives hell, but they would make NF protesters hell, too, i assume, or far right groups seeking to attack people. it's not just lefites they pick on, is it? as far as i know you can still protestt, people can still  change things. the police have no say in that. they protect the status quo because whether you like it or not, this is what people have voted for. until that changes, until we all live in peace and harmony and there's "no need for a police force", you really don't expect them to not defend property, do you? if not, i'll nab your phone or ipad next time i see you. or your wallet. we live in a democracy and i have more faith in that than your class war.



Fuck me, that's naive.
Ask anyone who's been to any anti-fascist march, from fucking Cable Street onward, whether the Old Bill police even-handedly. They *never* do, because invariably if there's aggro between the left and the right on a demo/counter demo, the coppers will help the racists and fascists.
"Give the NF protesters hell"? Not in my experience, not even when there were way more NF than anti-fascists, and we were getting a shoeing. Same with the BNP. Will probably be the same with Pegida if that takes off here and their marches get counter-demoed.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 6, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> and that time Smiley Culture stabbed himself to death in the stomach while making a cup of tea in handcuffs



Or, on a more minor scale, the time my mate Vinod "fell over" in Streatham Police Station so awkwardly that he shattered his elbow in exactly the same way (according to the orthopaedic surgeon who tried to re-build it) as if someone had stamped on it, hard.
The only justice he got, was the justice he took.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 6, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> not to mention patrick quinn who died in very suspicious circumstances in hammersmith police station
> or trade unionist liddle towers



Or Malcolm Kennedy, who was fitted up over Quinn's death.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 6, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Fuck me, that's naive.
> Ask anyone who's been to any anti-fascist march, from fucking Cable Street onward, whether the Old Bill police even-handedly. They *never* do, because invariably if there's aggro between the left and the right on a demo/counter demo, the coppers will help the racists and fascists.
> "Give the NF protesters hell"? Not in my experience, not even when there were way more NF than anti-fascists, and we were getting a shoeing. Same with the BNP. Will probably be the same with Pegida if that takes off here and their marches get counter-demoed.



Do you think Pergida marches will really take off over here?


----------



## 8115 (Mar 6, 2015)

Sorry, I was unable to make it last night.  I will compromise by muttering obscenities under my breath next time I see a policeman or woman.  Business as usual then


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 6, 2015)

The39thStep said:


> Do you think Pergida marches will really take off over here?


they'll have to be going at quite some pace for that to be a possibility.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 6, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> they'll have to be going at quite some pace for that to be a possibility.


luv it


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 6, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> I dunno about shooting the kid. I'd be tempted to disown the fucker, but mostly I'd feel that I had utterly failed as a parent.


My dad once said he would disown me if I ever became a lawyer. He didn't mention becoming a copper but I suspect he hadn't even considered the possibility.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 6, 2015)

has anyone said how unfortunate it is that detectiveboy isn't around to add some insight to this thread?


----------



## ddraig (Mar 6, 2015)

he could call us all cunts in an attempt at 'balance'!


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 6, 2015)

ddraig said:


> he could call us all cunts in an attempt at 'balance'!


he'd still fall over


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 6, 2015)

I called someone a cunt today, but sadly it wasn't filth


----------



## Limerick Red (Mar 6, 2015)

Cheesypoof said:


> Misleading headline - the gardai are not known to be racist here and should complain to ENAR about that headline.  But i'm sure that they should improve how they deal with immigrants complaining about racist comments. If they are not taking it seriously enough, they certainly should. And it is possible that some complainants are whinging over nothing too
> 
> 
> That is disgusting and shocking. Hope the individuals involved got fired. However most of the Gardai you meet in your life are not like that. They dont have a bad name like the Old Bill do in England. You will get c*nts in all professions i guess...



What planet are you on?? The guards don't have a bad name?? I assume you haven't been at any republican commemorations / protests / direct actions against water installations / working class estates / local boozers lately


----------



## Cheesypoof (Mar 6, 2015)

Limerick Red said:


> What planet are you on?? The guards don't have a bad name?? I assume you haven't been at any republican commemorations / protests / direct actions against water installations / working class estates / local boozers lately



I'm aware of all that and have protested myself thanks. I have been out of the country for all the 2000's and a few years more. Some of em behave disgracefully, and should be dismissed  but majority dont. Do you feel they are to be loathed and despised as an overall profession, based on their actions at such events? Is this the majority of em, or some of them in your opinion? Can you give examples. Garda arent despised like cops in the US or Old Bill in the UK.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 6, 2015)

The39thStep said:


> Do you think Pergida marches will really take off over here?



i believe their next bold move is to march over the river in london I predict that many will have to dust off the memories of that 25 meter swimming certificate


----------



## Limerick Red (Mar 6, 2015)

Cheesypoof said:


> I'm aware of all that and have protested myself thanks. I have been out of the country for all the 2000's and a few years more. Some of em behave disgracefully, and should be dismissed  but majority dont. Do you feel they are to be loathed and despised as an overall profession, based on their actions at such events? Is this the majority of em, or some of them in your opinion? Can you give examples. Garda arent despised like cops in the US or Old Bill in the UK.


I would say there is a very distinct and growing class divide of how people view the shades. In Ireland way more than the UK you are dealing with a highly political police force, a police force that does generational background checks on people intending on joining ensuring an overwhelming middleclass membership, a force that is predominitly rural and middle class in its character, that reflects this in a huge amount of its dealings with the public. I also think it is a massively demoralised force, that is unanswerable to anyone, for fuck sake they were covertly monitoring the police ambudsmans office. They are completely unreformable, and need to be dismantled, shell2sea, reclaim the streets, the frank mcbrearty shit In Donegal , do you remember the video of a broken man on the ground of a cop station crying after being completely stitched up by the pigs? They were planting bombs and discovering them themselves to
Win promotions, terrace Wheelock, not just what happened to him, the documented torture they put their family through afterwards because they dared to challenge the narrative. In athlone there are strong rumours that the shades were running the herion trade, this isn't HBO this is a small town in the midlands , Ian Bailey, the penalty points scandal, Claire daly , where does it end? I don't live in the country anymore but it would be the opinion of those I know that the police have zero credibility! My partners experience working with young offenders in Ireland ,  the few times I've got kickins, these are the experiences of why people have no. Faith in the guards.


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 6, 2015)

Perhaps we should have a "national buy a copper a pint" day to remind them about ye olde policing by consent. 

/ducks


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Mar 7, 2015)

Maurice Picarda said:


> I lived in a converted Georgian house once where the two larger maisonettes shared an attractive entrance with iron railings. My basement flat (smaller and cheaper) had its own front door.
> 
> Did I have a "poor door"? Was I "forced" to use it? What's the qualitative difference?
> 
> ...



You are right that selling a few ‘luxury’ apartments alongside can help fund social housing, but it’s the symbolism of a NEW build having a grand front entrance for wealthy tenants and a nondescript one round the back for everyone else which is rightly making people angry.

Bearing in mind the location, I don’t think the developer would have a problem selling the expensive apartments at One Commercial Street even if it did have one main communal entrance.


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Mar 7, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> What part of "cunting off the police is gravy" did you find incomprehensible?  I mean, you must find something incomprehensible to have drawn the conclusion that I'd said or even hinted that cunting off the police would assist developments.



Good, so you agree that going around calling the police “cunts” is just a pointless attention seeking prank?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 7, 2015)

Andrew Hertford said:


> Bearing in mind the location, I don’t think the developer would have a problem selling the expensive apartments at One Commercial Street even if it did have one main communal entrance.



The kind of arsehole that buys these sorts of places, I wouldn't be at all surprised if they were put off by the thought of having to mix with ordinary people.

I like the idea that the posh flats are only there to pay for the social housing though. More like the social housing was a requirement for getting planning permission, a requirement most developers will try and wriggle out of in any way they can.


----------



## 8115 (Mar 7, 2015)

Property developers are in it for a fast buck, rather than the long term.  Genuinely vibrant mixed communities are great for the long term, empty million pound apartments seem to hit the jackpot in the short term.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 7, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> I like the idea that the posh flats are only there to pay for the social housing though. More like the social housing was a requirement for getting planning permission, a requirement most developers will try and wriggle out of in any way they can.



Yes, and Class War's South Croydon candidate Jon Bigger has written a good piece on 'Inside Croydon' highlighting how the vermin candidate's property finance firm is up to just such wriggling in Purley.



> *The Tories’ parliamentary candidate for Croydon South has financed multi-million-pound housing projects around London. Does this influence his views on schemes in our borough?*





> Under planning regulations there needs to be some “affordable housing” included in the development and in order to make enough cash out of the scheme, the proposal is to make the building 16 storeys high.
> 
> Here’s what Philp is reported to have said to theSadvertiser: “*The council is being greedy*, it wants everything. It wants the money, the housing, the community facilities, and so to do that they need a big building.





> “I think given all the community facilities, *they could compromise*.”
> 
> *The report suggested that Philip thinks the compromise should be reducing the number of affordable units built as part of the development.* Philp also mentioned the project on Twitter, saying that being 16 storeys meant that the new building wouldn’t be in keeping with the rest of the area.
> 
> Philp knows all about this from his day job (soon to be his second job because an MP’s £67,000 a year is just not enough). As the co-founder and partner of Pluto Finance, Philp has had a great deal of experience when it comes to housing developments. His business provides multi-million-pound loans to the companies that build such developments.



And this cunt will win Ottaway's private fiefdom..







Nonetheless, good, solid work from Bigger.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 7, 2015)

The39thStep said:


> Do you think Pergida marches will really take off over here?



Pegida, no "r".
I don't think they'll "take off" any *better* than the EDL marches did, but even EDL-size marches cause problems.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 7, 2015)

Andrew Hertford said:


> Good, so you agree that going around calling the police “cunts” is just a pointless attention seeking prank?



Don't put words in my mouth, there's a good boy.
No, I *don't*agree that "going around calling the police 'cunts' is just a pointless attention seeking prank". I don't agree because however vulgar or pointless or offensive *you* believe it to be, it raises questions: Questions such as "why are those people calling all policemen cunts?", and "what's the motivation for such offensiveness?", for example. Questioning authority and insulting authority are old methods for provoking people who might not ordinarily do so, to look a bit deeper. You, for example, have a vote because people like William Hone insulted authority and provoked authority into making itself look so stupid that the argument for not widening the voting franchise came to be viewed as illegitimate.


----------



## coley (Mar 7, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Pegida, no "r".
> I don't think they'll "take off" any *better* than the EDL marches did, but even EDL-size marches cause problems.


Their day out in " thi Toon" was a bit of a damp squib


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 7, 2015)

coley said:


> Their day out in " thi Toon" was a bit of a damp squib



I noticed.


----------



## coley (Mar 7, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> I noticed.



So did the rest of the country, bliddy annoying that they thought us up here would be more 'receptive' to their message though


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 7, 2015)

coley said:


> So did the rest of the country, bliddy annoying that they thought us up here would be more 'receptive' to their message though



It's because that weird version of Middle English you speak is so close to German.


----------



## coley (Mar 7, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> It's because that weird version of Middle English you speak is so close to German.


Heard that mentioned before, but on my one and only excursion to Gormany they couldn't understand a word I said


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 7, 2015)

coley said:


> Their day out in " thi Toon" was a bit of a damp squib



Are you talking about following the Lee Rigby killing when they had 1,000+ turnout, or another time?


----------



## coley (Mar 7, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Are you talking about following the Lee Rigby killing when they had 1,000+ turnout, or another time?


Their attempt to drum up support on Tyneside, they were outnumbered by the local buskers if BBCs 'look North' is to be believed


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 7, 2015)

They had a good turn out following Rigby. Although it probably turned to shit again after that.


----------



## coley (Mar 7, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> They had a good turn out following Rigby. Although it probably turned to shit again after that.



Knee jerk reaction, and it's Fusilier Rigby, he was a person, not an event.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 7, 2015)

coley said:


> Knee jerk reaction, and it's Fusilier Rigby, he was a person, not an event.



I was unacquainted with him, so his surname is fine.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 8, 2015)

coley said:


> Their day out in " thi Toon" was a bit of a damp squib


I don't think the planned march in london will happen. If the police presence isn't big enough they will get thrown in the river.


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Mar 8, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Don't put words in my mouth, there's a good boy.
> No, I *don't*agree that "going around calling the police 'cunts' is just a pointless attention seeking prank". I don't agree because however vulgar or pointless or offensive *you* believe it to be, it raises questions: Questions such as "why are those people calling all policemen cunts?", and "what's the motivation for such offensiveness?", for example. Questioning authority and insulting authority are old methods for provoking people who might not ordinarily do so, to look a bit deeper. You, for example, have a vote because people like William Hone insulted authority and provoked authority into making itself look so stupid that the argument for not widening the voting franchise came to be viewed as illegitimate.



That has to be one of the funniest things I’ve ever read on here!!

Man goes up to policeman/woman and shouts _“CUNT!”_

Policeman/woman wrestles him to the ground, gets him in an arm lock and calls for assistance.

Casual bystander (who presumably lacks your superior insight) thinks: “Hmmm, that raises some interesting questions, what can the motivation for such offensiveness have been? And against a _Police officer_ of all people!?? I must look deeper and reassess my long held opinions about authority and all that….”

Seriously, what fucking fantasy planet do you numpties live on??

If I called you a cunt on here, do you think it might provoke casual readers to reasess their opinion of you?

I love the sheer comedy of this, the fact that there are actually people who think going up to a copper and calling him or her “a cunt” is a meaningful and positive political tactic which will “raise some questions”!! So what next? Pick your nose in front of a teacher to make people ‘look a bit deeper’ at the education system? Show your cock to a magistrate to provoke people into having a 'deeper look' at the legal system?


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## The39thStep (Mar 8, 2015)

Can't understand why class war don't actually come out with a polical demand of abolish the police or cut the police rather than just calling them cunts. The money saved could then go to the nicer parts of the state that they like say more teachers or social workers or more librarians and lecturers.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 8, 2015)

Andrew Hertford said:


> That has to be one of the funniest things I’ve ever read on here!!
> 
> Man goes up to policeman/woman and shouts _“CUNT!”_
> 
> ...



You live in your own little psychodrama, don't you?
That's fine as far as it goes - we all tend to centre our universes around our own opinions, but you, you manufacture whole scenarios such as the above in order to justify the opinions you hold.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 8, 2015)

The39thStep said:


> Can't understand why class war don't actually come out with a polical demand of abolish the police or cut the police rather than just calling them cunts. *The money saved could then go to the nicer parts of the state* that they like say more teachers or social workers or more librarians and lecturers.



I can't decide whether you're naive, or you're being sarcastic.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 8, 2015)

The39thStep said:


> Can't understand why class war don't actually come out with a polical demand of abolish the police or cut the police rather than just calling them cunts. The money saved could then go to the nicer parts of the state that they like say more teachers or social workers or more librarians and lecturers.


how are librarians or lecturers part of the state?


----------



## chilango (Mar 8, 2015)

Librarians are "soft cops" obviously.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 8, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> how are librarians or lecturers part of the state?



You're "the man", maaan!!


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 8, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> I can't decide whether you're naive, or you're being sarcastic.


you're very indecisive these days


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 8, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> you're very indecisive these days



Sometimes I think so, other times I'm not so sure.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 8, 2015)

Andrew Hertford said:


> That has to be one of the funniest things I’ve ever read on here!!
> 
> Man goes up to policeman/woman and shouts _“CUNT!”_
> 
> ...


it's strange you don't like to answer questions when you're ready enough to ask them.


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Mar 9, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> You live in your own little psychodrama, don't you?
> That's fine as far as it goes - we all tend to centre our universes around our own opinions, but you, you manufacture whole scenarios such as the above in order to justify the opinions you hold.



You mean a scenario where someone calls a police officer a ‘cunt’ and it _‘provokes a passer-by to look deeply at and question authority’_ isn’t a psychodramatic fantasy of _your_ own manufacture??


----------



## JHE (Mar 9, 2015)

Andrew Hertford said:


> You mean a scenario where someone calls a police officer a ‘cunt’ and it _‘provokes a passer-by to look deeply at and question authority’_ isn’t a psychodramatic fantasy of _your_ own manufacture??



Many years ago I knew a little bunch of dope-addled Anarcho-Wotsits who liked to paint "Are you free?" on walls in Bristol.  It was to make people think.


----------



## Dan U (Mar 9, 2015)

Poor door thing was a on today this morning, only caught the end of it but was around 8.30ish


----------



## phildwyer (Mar 9, 2015)

Andrew Hertford said:


> I love the sheer comedy of this



It's not as good as the "sweary Lord Mayor" campaign.  "Vote for me you fuckers!"


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 9, 2015)

Andrew Hertford said:


> You mean a scenario where someone calls a police officer a ‘cunt’ and it _‘provokes a passer-by to look deeply at and question authority’_ isn’t a psychodramatic fantasy of _your_ own manufacture??


perhaps you could answer the questions you've been asked before you carry on asking questions yourself.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 9, 2015)

Andrew Hertford said:


> You mean a scenario where someone calls a police officer a ‘cunt’ and it _‘provokes a passer-by to look deeply at and question authority’_ isn’t a psychodramatic fantasy of _your_ own manufacture??



No, it isn't.
Why do you have such contempt for the idea that people are able to draw lessons and conclusions from events around them? Just because *you* appear incapable of doing so, doesn't mean that the rest of the world is impaired like that.
Sneer away. The only person who looks daft here is you.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 9, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> perhaps you could answer the questions you've been asked before you carry on asking questions yourself.



Unlikely to happen.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 9, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Unlikely to happen.


yes. but his refusal to answer is strangely more informative than any actual answer would have been.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 9, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> yes. but his refusal to answer is strangely more informative than any actual answer would have been.



It is, isn't it?


----------



## Mation (Mar 9, 2015)

Poor doors on today's Today on R4.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 9, 2015)

Mation said:


> Poor doors on today's Today on R4.


on the subject of poor doors ClassWar2015 i was past there earlier and they seem to have put bollards at each end of the poor doors piss-stained alley so if you're moving in and out you have to lug your furniture further. not to mention it now seems impossible to get an ambulance or fire engine (or for that matter police car) down that stretch.


----------



## phildwyer (Mar 9, 2015)

Mation said:


> Poor doors on today's Today on R4.



Fair play to CW on that.  Much better than this "cunt" business.


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm glad we get the middle class academic vote now we've been on Radio 4 

Today on LBC we heard the harrowing tale of Sid who lives in the poor section of One Commercial Street........ http://www.lbc.co.uk/this-is-why-poor-doors-must-be-banned-106118 

This radio debate was in reaction to a newly published report condemning social segregation in housing...... http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...hould-be-banned-says-commission-10094639.html


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Mar 10, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> No, it isn't.
> Why do you have such contempt for the idea that people are able to draw lessons and conclusions from events around them? Just because *you* appear incapable of doing so, doesn't mean that the rest of the world is impaired like that.
> Sneer away. The only person who looks daft here is you.



It’s not me who’s looking daft here, I don’t have contempt for the idea that people are able to draw lessons and conclusions from events around them, I’m just laughing at your notion that if somebody saw a ‘class warrior’ shouting “Cunt!” at a police officer, it would ‘provoke them to ‘ask questions about authority’!


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 10, 2015)

Andrew Hertford said:


> It’s not me who’s looking daft here


yeh you look far worse than that


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 10, 2015)

Andrew Hertford said:


> It’s not me who’s looking daft here, I don’t have contempt for the idea that people are able to draw lessons and conclusions from events around them, I’m just laughing at your notion that if somebody saw a ‘class warrior’ shouting “Cunt!” at a police officer, it would ‘provoke them to ‘ask questions about authority’!



Like I said, you're making yourself look daft, and you *must* have contempt for the idea, or you wouldn't be so eager to state that, in one specific instance, a universal rule of human behaviour - to question authority or be provoked to question authority,doesn't apply because *you* don't believe it would happen.

You're a mess.


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Mar 11, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Like I said, you're making yourself look daft, and you *must* have contempt for the idea, or you wouldn't be so eager to state that, in one specific instance, a universal rule of human behaviour - to question authority or be provoked to question authority,doesn't apply because *you* don't believe it would happen.



No mate, all I have contempt for is the fucking joke of an idea that calling a policeman or woman a "cunt" will provoke 'deep' and profound thoughts in the minds of those who see it happen.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 11, 2015)

Andrew Hertford said:


> No mate, all I have contempt for is the fucking joke of an idea that calling a policeman or woman a "cunt" will provoke 'deep' and profound thoughts in the minds of those who see it happen.


i think most people would agree with me that my calling you a cunt would produce a warm and happy feeling in observers.


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Mar 11, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> You're a mess.



And you're a cunt.

Oh look, I've just provoked people to look deeper at themselves and question your authority!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 11, 2015)

Andrew Hertford said:


> And you're a cunt.
> 
> Oh look, I've just provoked people to look deeper at themselves and question your authority!



Like you, I have no authority.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 11, 2015)

Andrew Hertford said:


> And you're a cunt.
> 
> Oh look, I've just provoked people to look deeper at themselves and question your authority!


you think vp is a cop?


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 11, 2015)

I think Andrew might be...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 12, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> I think Andrew might be...



He isn't quite obtuse enough.


----------



## coley (Mar 12, 2015)

Andrew Hertford said:


> It’s not me who’s looking daft here, I don’t have contempt for the idea that people are able to draw lessons and conclusions from events around them, I’m just laughing at your notion that if somebody saw a ‘class warrior’ shouting “Cunt!” at a police officer, it would ‘provoke them to ‘ask questions about authority’!


Now back in the day, around here in  84, many were heard using that word against the police, but not during the Raul Moat episode or when they are going about their usual duties, but when they behave like cunts then they shouldn't be offended at being described as such.
But the powers that be aren't stupid,when the polis are going to be involved in controversial policing then they call upon genuine,dyed in the wool, 100% professional grade A cunts, step forward the MET.
The Countryside alliance protests must have been an eye opener for both sides!


----------



## coley (Mar 12, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> you think vp is a cop?



But in very deep


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 12, 2015)

http://www.classwarparty.org.uk/free-the-one-commercial-street-one/


----------



## coley (Mar 12, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> i think most people would agree with me that my calling you a cunt would produce a warm and happy feeling in observers.


Nope, in fairness, a cheap shot.


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 16, 2015)

The39thStep said:


> Can't understand why class war don't actually come out with a polical demand of abolish the police or cut the police rather than just calling them cunts. The money saved could then go to the nicer parts of the state that they like say more teachers or social workers or more librarians and lecturers.


Well, I'm convinced. Where do I sign?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 16, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> He isn't quite obtuse enough.



I read that as 'not quite obese enough' which actually makes more sense.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 16, 2015)

coley said:


> Nope, in fairness, a cheap shot.


most people would agree with me nonetheless.


----------



## coley (Mar 16, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> most people would agree with me nonetheless.


Whey yi could always dee a poll bonnie lad


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 16, 2015)

coley said:


> Whey yi could always dee a poll bonnie lad


wahey aye coley but i willna


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 16, 2015)

coley said:


> Whey yi could always dee a poll bonnie lad



Haddaway an' shite, man!


----------



## coley (Mar 16, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> wahey aye coley but i willna



It's willint, old chap, willna is a few miles further up the A1, doncha know


----------



## coley (Mar 16, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Haddaway an' shite, man!



I am,at this moment in time,doing precisely that.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 16, 2015)

like old chap and doncha know are proper wearside.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 16, 2015)

coley said:


> It's willint, old chap, willna is a few miles further up the A1, doncha know


auld chap i'm awa' in bonnie scotland, and when in rome...


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 16, 2015)

ye ken that?


----------



## coley (Mar 16, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> auld chap i'm awa' in bonnie scotland, and when in rome...


My commiserations, I would much rather be in Rome.


----------



## coley (Mar 16, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> like old chap and doncha know are proper wearside.



I blame Lunnern house prices!


----------



## coley (Mar 16, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> ye ken that?



Yi Knaas that.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 16, 2015)

Fair enough.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 19, 2015)

Andrew Hertford

i've been very fucking patient but i would now like an answer to the question posed above.


----------



## Sparkle Motion (Jun 13, 2015)

So has anyone been inspired to do it...call a copper a cunt?


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Jun 13, 2015)

All the time!


----------



## Sparkle Motion (Jun 13, 2015)

What response does that normally get?


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Jun 13, 2015)

Sparkle Motion said:


> What response does that normally get?



Do your own research.


----------



## Sparkle Motion (Jun 13, 2015)

I suppose I could. One of my daughter's park friend's dad is a copper. He is not my kind of person, but calling him a cunt seems a little over the top. Maybe I could get my daughter to tell his daughter her dad is a cunt, but that doesn't feel like the kind of thing a parent should do. What would you suggest would be the best course of action?


----------



## 8den (Jun 13, 2015)

Sparkle Motion said:


> I suppose I could. One of my daughter's park friend's dad is a copper. He is not my kind of person, but calling him a cunt seems a little over the top. Maybe I could get my daughter to tell his daughter her dad is a cunt, but that doesn't feel like the kind of thing a parent should do. What would you suggest would be the best course of action?




Bone them? (The dad not the kid)


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 6, 2015)

Andrew Hertford: answer pls.


----------



## sim667 (Jul 6, 2015)

Oh leave it


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 6, 2015)

Does he keep a diary on these matters?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 6, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Does he keep a diary on these matters?


i am informed Andrew Hertford keeps a diary. but i doubt the contents are enthralling.


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Jul 13, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 73704
> Andrew Hertford: answer pls.



Jeez, you're one obsessed and angry bunny, aren't you!?

How's going up to working class police officers and calling them "cunts" been going? Any feedback yet?


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 13, 2015)

*grabs deck chair*


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 13, 2015)

Andrew Hertford said:


> Jeez, you're one obsessed and angry bunny, aren't you!?
> 
> How's going up to working class police officers and calling them "cunts" been going? Any feedback yet?


yes, i've very much enjoyed it. tho' i regret i haven't been able to find proof positive that they're horny handed sons of toil in every case. now, how's about you answering the question you've been avoiding for a couple of months now.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 13, 2015)

red leader to Andrew Hertford come in Andrew Hertford


----------



## dishevelled (Jul 13, 2015)

Puts feet up


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 13, 2015)

Andrew Hertford said:


> Jeez, you're one obsessed and angry bunny, aren't you!?
> 
> How's going up to working class police officers and calling them "cunts" been going? Any feedback yet?


----------

